# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Reluctance

## Perianne

In another thread, someone wrote:

_"I like her.  She reminds me of a female marine.  I can deal better with  her than I can the "sweeter" females like Perianne (no offense to you)  because I don't have to watch what I say around her or worry if she'll  get offended._"

Are people on here reluctant to say things to me for worry of offending me?

Give it to me straight.  If I don't hear what needs to be said, how can I change for the better?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

You're not that sweet.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Calypso Jones (09-05-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> You're not that sweet.


I certainly don't think so, either.  You should ask the people at work about how "sweet" I am.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

LOL.  Since I'm a newbie, I'll reserve judgement.

----------


## Perianne

> LOL.  Since I'm a newbie, I'll reserve judgement.


Please don't reserve judgement.  I need to know if I am going to continue here in the same way.  If you prefer, PM me.

----------


## Trinnity

I have no issues with you whatsoever. I tried to think of something, but came up with nothing. Sorry.

----------

Perianne (09-01-2013)

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

No issues. Don't take what the trolls say to heart.

----------

Perianne (09-01-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Please don't reserve judgement.  I need to know if I am going to continue here.  If you prefer, PM me.


Why wouldn't you continue? 

Although it's impossible to do so completely, I've mostly given up thinking too much about what others think of me.  It's like the Serenity Prayer; people will think what they want to think and you can't change it so why not just  conduct yourself as you see fit?

----------

Perianne (09-01-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> Why wouldn't you continue? 
> 
> Although it's impossible to do so completely, I've mostly given up thinking too much about what others think of me.  It's like the Serenity Prayer; people will think what they want to think and you can't change it so why not just  conduct yourself as you see fit?


I didn't mean it as "continue here".  I changed it as meaning maybe I need to be more aggressive like everyone else seems to be.

Forgive me, I guess.  I'm thinking too much........

----------


## Trinnity

There's nothing to forgive, _gurl._ Don't be so hard on yourself. _The guys are just teasin'._

----------

Perianne (09-01-2013)

----------


## countryboy

> I didn't mean it as "continue here".  I changed it as meaning maybe I need to be more aggressive like everyone else seems to be.
> 
> Forgive me, I guess.  I'm thinking too much........


Just be yourself, you're fine. I have no problems with you.....yet.  :Big Grin:

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-01-2013)

----------


## Perianne

Sorry everyone.  I am just so emotional lately.  I'm sitting here crying for no reason.

Guys, I will just say this to you:  be happy, very happy, that you don't have to go through menopause.  People tell me that the more intensely you go through it, the quicker it is over.  I hope so.  Maybe my daughter will get up soon and we can go do something.

Can we just forget I started this thread?

Thanks for the responses.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

No worries, Perianne.  Menopause is a natural process.  Just be happy you lived long enough to see it!

----------

Perianne (09-01-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I didn't mean it as "continue here".  I changed it as meaning maybe I need to be more aggressive like everyone else seems to be.
> 
> Forgive me, I guess.  I'm thinking too much........


I'm with CB; just be yourself.

An oldie, but a goodie: http://www.jokes.com/funny-men-women...outhern-ladies



> Two southern ladies are sitting at the country club by the pool. The first southern lady says, "When I had my first child, my husband bought me a diamond ring." The second lady says, "Well, isn't that nice.
> 
> "The first lady says, "When my second child was born, my husband took me on a cruise." The second lady says,''well isn't that nice". 
> 
> The first lady continues, "When my third child was born, my husband took me on a trip around the world." And the second lady says, once again, "Well, isn't that nice."
> 
> The first lady asks, "Well, what did your husband get you when your first child was born?" The second lady repiles, "My husband sent me to finishing school."
> 
> The first lady asks, "Well why did he do that?" And the second lady says, "So I could learn to say Well isn't that nice, instead of FUCK YOU!"

----------

Perianne (09-01-2013),usfan (09-01-2013)

----------


## Perianne

That's funny!

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-01-2013)

----------


## usfan

> I didn't mean it as "continue here".  I changed it as meaning maybe I need to be more aggressive like everyone else seems to be.
> Forgive me, I guess.  I'm thinking too much........





> Just be yourself, you're fine. I have no problems with you.....yet.


I'm with @countryboy  .. just be yourself & don't worry about it.  I like your perspective & input.  We have plenty of aggressive people.. that is not really a virtue.   :Smile: 

Reason, perspective & wisdom are not based on fiery personalities, nor is it present in a multitude of words.

_I prefer tongue-tied knowledge to ignorant loquacity. ~Marcus Tullius Cicero

__We can make our minds so like still water_
_that beings gather about us,_ 
_that they may see their own images,_ 
_and so live for a moment with a clearer,_ 
_perhaps even a fiercer life,_ 
_life because of our quiet._ 
_W.B. Yeats_

----------

Perianne (09-01-2013)

----------


## patrickt

No. You're a nurse. Nurses are terrifying. I would put both nurse and nuns as more aggressive than marines. You know the old saying, "The marine corps builds men and nurses make them sit in a 25 degree room wearing a paper gown that open in the back for 3.5 hours."

And if you see a man with huge knuckles it's not because he hits rope-covered boards in a karate class. It's because he went to a Catholic school.

----------


## Dan40

> In another thread, someone wrote:
> 
> _"I like her.  She reminds me of a female marine.  I can deal better with  her than I can the "sweeter" females like Perianne (no offense to you)  because I don't have to watch what I say around her or worry if she'll  get offended._"
> 
> Are people on here reluctant to say things to me for worry of offending me?
> 
> Give it to me straight.  If I don't hear what needs to be said, how can I change for the better?


Just worry about what YOU think.  Your opinion of you is the only knowledgeable opinion.

----------

Perianne (09-01-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> No. You're a nurse. Nurses are terrifying. I would put both nurse and nuns as more aggressive than marines.


The softies don't survive long as nurses.  I am older now and have been in the business a loooonnnnngggg time.  Most patients instinctively know I'm not the one to mess with.  Other, younger nurses, yes.  But not us old battle-axes.

I like the old quote "Speak softly, but carry a big stick".

----------


## usfan

> The softies don't survive long as nurses.  I am older now and have been in the business a loooonnnnngggg time.  Most patients instinctively know I'm not the one to mess with.  Other, younger nurses, yes.  But not us old battle-axes.
> 
> I like the old quote "Speak softly, but carry a big stick".


Hey!  that was my tag for calypso!  I was afraid it might go over some people's heads, being an archaic term & all, and am happy to  see it used again, especially in a self deprecating manner..   :Thumbsup20: 

btw, jonesy, no offense meant by that.. it was a term of endearment..      :Love4:

----------


## OceanloverOH

@Perianne on a bad day:

Nurse Ratched.png

I love those menopausal posts.......on another site, I posted my little brains out with menopausal emotions and woes while I was in the worst of it.  Your friends don't care, honey, they love you anyway!

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-01-2013),Perianne (09-01-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> In another thread, someone wrote:
> 
> _"I like her.  She reminds me of a female marine.  I can deal better with  her than I can the "sweeter" females like Perianne (no offense to you)  because I don't have to watch what I say around her or worry if she'll  get offended._"
> 
> Are people on here reluctant to say things to me for worry of offending me?
> 
> Give it to me straight.  If I don't hear what needs to be said, how can I change for the better?


Yes and no.  This thread is you taking something "too hard" that wasn't meant to be an insult.  I'm sure that there are a couple million people out there that would prefer you and your style to mine.  It doesn't make you better and me worse.  Everyone's got their own preferences.  Calypso posts like "one of the guys" and guys like that.

You can tease her, fight with her, and she don't take it seriously.

It doesn't mean we don't like you.  Liking you is different.

For example, I'd ask Calypso to hang out with us marines at a bar.  I guarantee she wouldn't drink and she'd make fun of all of us.  I'd ask you to go to an art museum with me.  I actually like art and I think Calypso would not only pass on going but tease me if I asked her.

AND so I don't hurt feelings, I'd ask Trinnity dancing, OceanLoverOH to come over for a barbecue and cook, and I'd show Rina my war injuries.

----------

OceanloverOH (09-03-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

I'd drink with you guys.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-03-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I'd drink with you guys.


Come on then!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Perianne

> Yes and no.  This thread is you taking something "too hard" that wasn't meant to be an insult.  I'm sure that there are a couple million people out there that would prefer you and your style to mine.  It doesn't make you better and me worse.  Everyone's got their own preferences.  Calypso posts like "one of the guys" and guys like that.
> 
> You can tease her, fight with her, and she don't take it seriously.
> 
> It doesn't mean we don't like you.  Liking you is different.
> 
> For example, I'd ask Calypso to hang out with us marines at a bar.  I guarantee she wouldn't drink and she'd make fun of all of us.  I'd ask you to go to an art museum with me.  I actually like art and I think Calypso would not only pass on going but tease me if I asked her.
> 
> AND so I don't hurt feelings, I'd ask Trinnity dancing, OceanLoverOH to come over for a barbecue and cook, and I'd show Rina my war injuries.


I'm over it.  I was being too sensitive.  Face-to-face, I can tell what people mean.  It's more difficult on here.  

For multiple reasons, I seek approval from men.  It's not your fault.  You did nothing wrong.  Thanks for taking the time for the explanation.

----------


## Perianne

> I'd drink with you guys.


Drinking with guys makes me sore, so I would pass.

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-03-2013)

----------


## Canadianeye

> I'm over it.  I was being too sensitive.  Face-to-face, I can tell what people mean.  It's more difficult on here.  
> 
> For multiple reasons, I seek approval from men.  It's not your fault.  You did nothing wrong.  Thanks for taking the time for the explanation.


Plenty of women are care givers/nurturers. They also look to resolve any conflict presented as that is part of their make up, possibly because they have a life time of, a career doing that, home life with kids doing that, family/kin doing that, spouse doing that, etc.

I'd guess you would tell someone off, who was completely, unarguably wrong about something....and feel some rue after the fact. Not a bad thing, since it means you actually care.

----------


## Dan40

> Drinking with guys makes me sore, so I would pass.


That's a good old joke.  You should tell it.

----------


## Leterin

> There's nothing to forgive, _gurl._ Don't be so hard on yourself. _The guys are just teasin'._


Peri is always hard on herself, but she has good reason to be concerned about what other people think, especially men.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Peri is always hard on herself, but *she has good reason to be concerned about what other people think, especially men*.


What good reason?  Why "especially men"?

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-05-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Peri is always hard on herself, but she has good reason to be concerned about what other people think, especially men.


As a male with two sisters I have to say that this is terrible thinking.  She shouldn't be concerned with what anyone thinks aside from her daughter.  She's a grown professional woman with a good career.  What we think should make no difference to her.

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-05-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> That's a good old joke.  You should tell it.


What joke?  lol

----------


## Coolwalker

@Perianne ... worry not dear lady. You could rock their world with the bat of an eyelash and they wouldn't know what hit them.

----------

Perianne (09-05-2013)

----------


## Archer

> In another thread, someone wrote:
> 
> _"I like her.  She reminds me of a female marine.  I can deal better with  her than I can the "sweeter" females like Perianne (no offense to you)  because I don't have to watch what I say around her or worry if she'll  get offended._"
> 
> Are people on here reluctant to say things to me for worry of offending me?
> 
> Give it to me straight.  If I don't hear what needs to be said, how can I change for the better?


Never paid it any mind. You get nasty in your own way and some may miss it.

There is the subtle (Almost passive aggressive approach) and then there is the in your fucking face approach.

Here is a fine example:



> Two southern ladies are sitting at the country club by the pool. The first southern lady says, "When I had my first child, my husband bought me a diamond ring." The second lady says, "Well, isn't that nice."The first lady says, "When my second child was born, my husband took me on a cruise." The second lady says,''well isn't that nice The first lady continues, "When my third child was born, my husband took me on a trip around the world." And the second lady says, once again, "Well, isn't that nice."
> The first lady asks, "Well, what did your husband get you when your first child was born?" The second lady repiles, "My husband sent me to finishing school." The first lady asks, "Well why did he do that?" And the second lady says, "So I could learn to say Well isn't that nice, instead of FUCK YOU!"

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-05-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> @Perianne ... worry not dear lady. You could rock their world with the bat of an eyelash and they wouldn't know what hit them.


Nope.   :Smile: 

Don't give her advice like that.  Batting eyelashes doesn't work on me.  It only works on men who can't get a date otherwise.  I don't care about hair twirling either and passive aggressive just makes me irritated.

Not all men want a female to act like they got no sense or to cater to them.  Some men like the ones that say fuck you and run away.  @Calypso Jones if she were younger and single would have me running up trees after her.  Hell, she could do it now.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

On that thought, where the heck is my queen of the forum?
 @Calypso Jones

I've been gone all this time and you don't even send a note to see if I'm alive.  My heart's breaking.

----------


## Dante1

> In another thread, someone wrote:
> 
> _"I like her.  She reminds me of a female marine.  I can deal better with  her than I can the "sweeter" females like Perianne (no offense to you)  because I don't have to watch what I say around her or worry if she'll  get offended._"
> 
> Are people on here reluctant to say things to me for worry of offending me?
> 
> Give it to me straight.  If I don't hear what needs to be said, how can I change for the better?


Well, at least you don't have to live out your life as a sexist, chauvinist pig with whom all girls seem to have a love-hate relationship.  :Sad20: 

Dante. :Smiley20:

----------


## Coolwalker

> Nope.  
> 
> Don't give her advice like that.  Batting eyelashes doesn't work on me.  It only works on men who can't get a date otherwise.  I don't care about hair twirling either and passive aggressive just makes me irritated.
> 
> Not all men want a female to act like they got no sense or to cater to them.  Some men like the ones that say fuck you and run away.  @Calypso Jones if she were younger and single would have me running up trees after her.  Hell, she could do it now.


Femininity is sexy to begin with, but somehow you also took what I said out of context. I was simply point out to her that she need not worry about what anyone says. I simply stated it like a gentleman.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Femininity is sexy to begin with, but somehow you also took what I said out of context. I was simply point out to her that she need not worry about what anyone says. I simply stated it like a gentleman.


Women are sexy.  Period.

Perianne is a professional woman.  She's a nurse.  To me, that's a really big deal.  When she talks about medical stuff that's attractive.  People who have confidence and a "fuck you world, I'm here" attitude are attractive to other people.  I'd like to see her get past this need for male approval that she admits to having and even her own friend talks about it.  

I think Perianne doesn't need our approval.  She's fine without it.  She's had a great career and raised a daughter.  Nuff said.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Well, at least you don't have to live out your life as a sexist, chauvinist pig with whom all girls seem to have a love-hate relationship. 
> 
> Dante.



It's actually hate-hate.

----------


## Perianne

> Nope.  
> 
> Don't give her advice like that.  Batting eyelashes doesn't work on me.  It only works on men who can't get a date otherwise.  I don't care about hair twirling either and passive aggressive just makes me irritated.
> 
> Not all men want a female to act like they got no sense or to cater to them.


Doesn't describe me at all. 

BTW, some men DO like my "sweet" type.  I got asked out Tuesday night by one of my patients.  He was mid-30's, oh-so-good-looking, an Army Reserve, and built like Adonis.  I don't think I have every seen a better-looking man.  He made my heart go "pitter patter", lol.

----------

Coolwalker (09-05-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> On that thought, where the heck is my queen of the forum?
>  @Calypso Jones
> 
> I've been gone all this time and you don't even send a note to see if I'm alive.  My heart's breaking.


I was aware of your absence.   I know how the strong silent type (well...relatively silent) need their alone time.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-05-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Doesn't describe me at all. 
> 
> BTW, some men DO like my "sweet" type.  I got asked out Tuesday night by one of my patients.  He was mid-30's, oh-so-good-looking, an Army Reserve, and built like Adonis.  I don't think I have every seen a better-looking man.  He made my heart go "pitter patter", lol.


 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I was aware of your absence.   I know how the strong silent type (well...relatively silent) need their alone time.


Be still my heart.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Be still my heart.



knowing my effect on men, i'd have to say you'd be looking for an exit within a week.

More than one of our friends have called me bitch...and they weren't kidding. This does not include strangers and the black gals that called me Pink Bitch...a name that I so cherish.

I know this is difficult to believe.    :Wink:

----------

Perianne (09-05-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> knowing my effect on men, i'd have to say you'd be looking for an exit within a week.
> 
> More than one of our friends have called me bitch...and they weren't kidding. This does not include strangers and the black gals that called me Pink Bitch...a name that I so cherish.
> 
> I know this is difficult to believe.


Who are these people?  I shall find them and call them out!

----------

usfan (09-05-2013)

----------


## Archer

> knowing my effect on men, i'd have to say you'd be looking for an exit within a week.
> 
> More than one of our friends have called me bitch...and they weren't kidding. This does not include strangers and the black gals that called me Pink Bitch...a name that I so cherish.
> 
> I know this is difficult to believe.


OOOHHH A STRONG woman! I likes dat!

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-05-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> knowing my effect on men, i'd have to say you'd be looking for an exit within a week.


But what a week, huh?

----------


## usfan

> Doesn't describe me at all. 
> 
> BTW, some men DO like my "sweet" type.  I got asked out Tuesday night by one of my patients.  He was mid-30's, oh-so-good-looking, an Army Reserve, and built like Adonis.  I don't think I have every seen a better-looking man.  He made my heart go "pitter patter", lol.


..sooo.. did you go out?    :Huh:

----------


## Perianne

> ..sooo.. did you go out?


Tomorrow night, but I'm reluctant about it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Who are these people?  I shall find them and call them out!


that's tempting.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> that's tempting.



But say the word.   :Fighting0074:

----------


## The XL

> Tomorrow night, but I'm reluctant about it.


He's good looking, built and 20 years your junior.  Sounds like a home run, what makes you reluctant?

----------


## Perianne

> He's good looking, built and 20 years your junior.  Sounds like a home run, what makes you reluctant?


I have dated patients before, and I have dated military guys before..... never works out.

----------


## usfan

> He's good looking, built and 20 years your junior.  Sounds like a home run, what makes you reluctant?


+1.. have a good time, peri, & enjoy the attention.  If he's attracted to you, just enjoy it & be open to whatever happens.

20+ years ago there was an older lady in a church i attended.. we became good friends, my wife & kids included.  She met a younger man who was interested in her, & she balked at the idea.  I encouraged her to go for it, & not worry about appearances.  She did, & had a good time for a while, even though it did not work out long term.

Life is short.  Don't let your own mind & prejudices interfere with living it.  Be open to possibility, & live.  No one ever looked back on their life wishing they would have been more reserved or shy.  When opportunity for living knocks, be ready to open the door!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Perianne

> Life is short.  Don't let your own mind & prejudices interfere with living it.  Be open to possibility, & live.  No one ever looked back on their life wishing they would have been more reserved or shy.  When opportunity for living knocks, be ready to open the door!


I agreed to a date.

Several years ago my husband and I divorced.  We later remarried three years before he died.  But in between the marriages I dated a guy that was 33.  It lasted a few months, but I was still in love and pined for my husband.  I think the young guy realized it and he dumped me.  He was cute but not like this guy.  Geez, I have never dated a guy as pretty as me!

----------


## Calypso Jones

LOL Where iN HELL did you get that avatar.   rotflmbo.

----------


## The XL

> I have dated patients before, and I have dated military guys before..... never works out.


Everybody is different.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I agreed to a date.
> 
> Several years ago my husband and I divorced.  We later remarried three years before he died.  But in between the marriages I dated a guy that was 33.  It lasted a few months, but I was still in love and pined for my husband.  I think the young guy realized it and he dumped me.  He was cute but not like this guy.  Geez, I have never dated a guy as pretty as me!


You should tell @Rina_Dragonborn about how its ok to date guys younger than you.  She thinks 3 to 4 years is too much of an age difference.
_
You have to be in high school at the same time or it won't work!_

----------


## The XL

> You should tell @Rina_Dragonborn about how its ok to date guys younger than you.  She thinks 3 to 4 years is too much of an age difference.
> _
> You have to be in high school at the same time or it won't work!_


Well......hmm.......haha.

That is all.

----------


## The XL

But seriously though, I don't think age is too big a deal.  I think 10 years or so either way is fine, for something that can be long term, anyway.  Well.....urm.........I can't really put that into practice yet, until I'm 28, at least in regards to the 10 years younger thing.

For something short term, I don't think age matters at all.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> But seriously though, I don't think age is too big a deal.  I think 10 years or so either way is fine, for something that can be long term, anyway.  Well.....urm.........I can't really put that into practice yet, until I'm 28, at least in regards to the 10 years younger thing.


It depends on for what.  Marriage?  I could not marry an 18 year old, but _maybe_ a 38 year old.  I could have sex with Salma Hayek tho.  Her rack is phenomenal.

I think 6 years is the limit for me either up or down then there's no worry about that father-daughter/mother-son weirdness.  Except when @Calypso Jones is single again, naturally.  Then I'll just be the pool boy she drags out to events.

----------

usfan (09-05-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> I could have sex with Salma Hayek tho.  Her rack is phenomenal.




Attachment 1218

----------

Dan40 (09-05-2013),TheTemporaryBG (09-05-2013),usfan (09-05-2013)

----------


## Archer

> It depends on for what.  Marriage?  I could not marry an 18 year old, but _maybe_ a 38 year old.  I could have sex with Salma Hayek tho.  Her rack is phenomenal.
> 
> I think 6 years is the limit for me either up or down then there's no worry about that father-daughter/mother-son weirdness.  Except when @Calypso Jones is single again, naturally.  Then I'll just be the pool boy she drags out to events.


If my wife is dead we will fight over that one!

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-05-2013)

----------


## Guest

> You should tell @Rina_Dragonborn about how its ok to date guys younger than you.  She thinks 3 to 4 years is too much of an age difference.
> _
> You have to be in high school at the same time or it won't work!_


We all have a culture relative to our age.  It would be very hard to date someone so much older or younger than me.  That's me personally, I'm sure for some it works but I think it tends to end up a relationship where someone is looking for a mother or father.  I've yet to see May-December romances as a relationship of equals.

Sorry.

I've had older guys ask me out--and MUCH younger guys.  When I taught Latin during law school I had an 18 year old ask me out as soon as he graduated.  It was just...I dunno, gross.  I wouldn't want to date someone my dad's age, either.

You guys do what you want, but I don't choose to.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Some women need a more mature man and that is sometimes not dependent on age.  My daughter married a man 11 years older than she.   I had more of a problem relating to him than she did.   He was my son in law but he was also ALMOST our peers as far as culture is concerned.    I dated a guy about 6 years older than I in college.  He was a VietNam vet.    I would have married him except he died rather unexpectedly in a fiery car crash.

----------


## Guest

> Some women need a more mature man and that is sometimes not dependent on age.  My daughter married a man 11 years older than she.   I had more of a problem relating to him than she did.   He was my son in law but he was also ALMOST our peers as far as culture is concerned.    I dated a guy about 6 years older than I in college.  He was a VietNam vet.    I would have married him except he died rather unexpectedly in a fiery car crash.


I guess.  I could date someone 10 years older.  I guess.  I don't think I could do what Peri's doing.  That's very brave.  I'd probably want to strangle myself before the end of the night.  When the 18 year old asked me out I was like: You've got to be kidding me?  What would we talk about?

----------


## Perianne

I tend to like younger men.  My husband was 6 1/2 years younger.  

People think I am younger than I am.  I dated a guy (another military man) a few months ago.  He was 52 and asked me if it bothered him that he was so much older, lol.  The younger guys I have dated seem to think it's cool to date an older woman.

----------


## Archer

Age only matter for breeding :Smile:  Why am I always talking about breeding? Perhaps if it were a different world I would spread my DNA as much as possible :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> I tend to like younger men.  My husband was 6 1/2 years younger.  
> 
> People think I am younger than I am.  I dated a guy (another military man) a few months ago.  He was 52 and asked me if it bothered him that he was so much older, lol.  The younger guys I have dated seem to think it's cool to date an older woman.


Well, it's up to you.  More power to ya.  I wouldn't in a million years date someone 20 years younger.  He was playing with Ninja Turtle toys and He Man action figures when you were dancing to Madonna.  

I know a nice lawyer who is your age and I think he lives in Kentucky or Tenn now.  He was a federal attorney that went into private practice.  His wife died a few years back and she was a doctor.  Also, I think he's good-looking and I've got great taste in men.  I think he looks like the guy off Justified.  





I'll see what he's doing.

----------


## usfan

> Age only matter for breeding Why am I always talking about breeding? Perhaps if it were a different world I would spread my DNA as much as possible


the universe breathes a sigh of relief that it is not a different world..   :Big Grin: 

at least all the women are relieved!

----------


## Archer

> the universe breathes a sigh of relief that it is not a different world..  
> 
> at least all the women are relieved!


If anything happens to my wife I will be on every milk carton! I will have white babies, black babies, Latino babies, Asian babies, Hindu babies... I will make the world a better place with my DNA!

----------


## Dante1

> 


There have been several studies done to show that roosters who strut about making the most noise, and who ruffle their feathers with the greatest exertion, actually have smaller penises than other roosters.

I'm not sure if that finding has application to the human species. But it could be, and the girls here are entitled to know. 

Do you have small penis?

Dante.

----------


## Archer

> There have been several studies done to show that roosters who strut about making the most noise, and who ruffle their feathers with the greatest exertion, actually have smaller penises than other roosters.
> 
> I'm not sure if that finding has application to the human species. But it could be, and the girls here are entitled to know. 
> 
> Do you have small penis?
> 
> Dante.


HaHaHa...  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I tend to like younger men.  My husband was 6 1/2 years younger.  
> 
> People think I am younger than I am.  I dated a guy (another military man) a few months ago.  He was 52 and asked me if it bothered him that he was so much older, lol.  The younger guys I have dated seem to think it's cool to date an older woman.


I used to like older women, about 5-9 years older.  Now that I've aged, I'm still interested, but am currently with a woman 1 year junior.  I met her on an online dating site (PoH) and had set my parameters to be 10 years senior and junior.  More than that eventually creates problems.  It won't work in the long run.

----------


## Perianne

> I used to like older women, about 5-9 years older.  Now that I've aged, I'm still interested, but am currently with a woman 1 year junior.  I met her on an online dating site (PoH) and had set my parameters to be 10 years senior and junior.  More than that eventually creates problems.  It won't work in the long run.


I'm not looking for long run.

----------

Calypso Jones (09-05-2013),Max Rockatansky (09-05-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I'm not looking for long run.


okay Anna Nicole.    LoL

----------


## The XL

> I'm not looking for long run.


Then you have no issue here.  Lol.

----------


## Perianne

> okay Anna Nicole.    LoL


That would be PeriAnna Nicole.  Thank you.

----------


## Perianne

> okay Anna Nicole.    LoL


Geez, he is soooo good looking, though.  I want to hold hands with him.  He probably will be willing to do that if I look really nice.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Geez, he is soooo good looking, though.  I want to hold hands with him.  He probably will be willing to do that if I look really nice.


why do I have this strange feeling that it will not be a problem?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I'm not looking for long run.


No problem with that either.  It's a matter of personal choice.  People have a right to "Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness".  
At least according to that famous liberal Thomas Jefferson.

----------


## Perianne

> why do I have this strange feeling that it will not be a problem?


Because I am going to look as pretty as I can and smell nice (lots of baby powder).  He saw me at work, at the end of my shift, so he should be okay with me all fixed up.

----------


## Calypso Jones

this Friday?  You sound pretty excited about this.

----------


## Perianne

> this Friday?  You sound pretty excited about this.


Tomorrow night!

----------


## Dante1

> this Friday?  You sound pretty excited about this.


Another feline mating dance "planned"?

Give it up..... :Sad20: 

How about those Yanks, over Chicago, 6/5, Manny!

Dante.

----------


## Perianne

> Another feline mating dance "planned"?
> 
> Give it up.....
> 
> How about those Yanks, over Chicago, 6/5, Manny!
> 
> Dante.


Haven't you ever been excited about a date?

----------


## Dante1

> Haven't you ever been excited about a date?


I think you girls spend 95% of your time focused on the "mating dance." Hence the obsession with make-up, jewelry, clothing, nails, etc., all in an effort to get one or males to commence the mating ritual in front of you. 

Instead, we're lucky. We think only about one thing - having sex and moving on.  :Cool20: 

Dante.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Do women dress more for men or for other women?

----------


## Archer

> Do women dress more for men or for other women?


Well they do not need to dress at all for the men :Smile:

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-06-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> There have been several studies done to show that roosters who strut about making the most noise, and who ruffle their feathers with the greatest exertion, actually have smaller penises than other roosters.
> 
> I'm not sure if that finding has application to the human species. But it could be, and the girls here are entitled to know. 
> 
> Do you have small penis?
> 
> Dante.



The important ones already know.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't think a 30 year old should be dating an 18 year old...either male or female...but a 40 or 50 something woman and a thirty something man....that's would be okay...dating.   Marriage is an entirely different matter and if you are the older woman with the younger man....just know that more than likely this is not going to be a permanent thing.

----------


## Dan40

> I don't think a 30 year old should be dating an 18 year old...either male or female...but a 40 or 50 something woman and a thirty something man....that's would be okay...dating.   Marriage is an entirely different matter and if you are the older woman with the younger man....just know that more than likely this is not going to be a permanent thing.


How about a 75 year young MAN, dating a 20 to 40 year old woman?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I don't think a 30 year old should be dating an 18 year old...either male or female...but a 40 or 50 something woman and a thirty something man....that's would be okay...dating.   Marriage is an entirely different matter and if you are the older woman with the younger man....just know that more than likely this is not going to be a permanent thing.


I've had male friends in their 40s and 50s date women in their 20s.   It never worked out in the long run regardless if they married or not.  Their choice.  The +10 year rule seems to work best as long as both are mature enough for a long lasting relationship.  Rarely have I seen anyone in their teens or twenties who fit that category.

----------



----------


## Guest

> There have been several studies done to show that roosters who strut about making the most noise, and who ruffle their feathers with the greatest exertion, actually have smaller penises than other roosters.
> 
> I'm not sure if that finding has application to the human species. But it could be, and the girls here are entitled to know. 
> 
> Do you have small penis?
> 
> Dante.



^^^Jealousy that youth is but a memory.

----------


## Guest

> I don't think a 30 year old should be dating an 18 year old...either male or female...but a 40 or 50 something woman and a thirty something man....that's would be okay...dating.   Marriage is an entirely different matter and if you are the older woman with the younger man....just know that more than likely this is not going to be a permanent thing.


Really?  I think its undignified.  The person has become an accessory or a new car.  I've had men in their late 40s and early 50s ask me out, good looking ones, too, but the fact that they couldn't find a single woman their age to talk to was noted by me.  I always declined.  Then again, I am a judgmental bitch.

The truth is that your perspectives on life are different and what you feel like doing is very different.  I can barely stand to spend time with people more than 5 years younger than me (exceptions are not the rule XL and TP) because that culture is very different.

Someone my age grew up with video games.  Guys my age still play Call of Duty regularly.  Someone my mother's age (50s) didn't have that.  They grew up with video games in arcades.  I know this doesn't sound like a huge difference but it is in attention span and interests.  That generation of males and as it goes younger it gets worse have the attention span of gnats.  Women my age are used to this and know to sit on the couch and talk to our friends or post on ThePoliticsForums.   :Big Grin:

----------

St James (09-07-2013),usfan (09-07-2013)

----------


## Dante1

> ^^^Jealousy that youth is but a memory.


She still loves me.  :Smiley20: 

Dante. :Cool20:

----------


## St James

> She still loves me. 
> 
> Dante.


I kinda doubt that, Dante......................maybe she'd love to clock ya wiff a cast iron skillet, but that ain't love

----------

The XL (09-07-2013)

----------


## The XL

I think age is only one factor in a relationship.  Interests, compatibility, and maturity level matter more.  If a 30 year old and an 18 year old fit those requirements, I think it's fine.  

I just think a 10 year both way rule is a good rule because if you get deeper than that, you eventually run into problems outside of those 3, like the older party eventually aging noticeably before the younger one, health issues arising, etc.

I do think the older party should make an effort to stay in shape and looking young though.  If I dated an 18 year old tomorrow or  if I date someone 10 years my junior when I'm older, the age will be canceled out physically at least because I'm in pretty damn good shape.

----------


## Perianne

The thirty-something didn't ask this fifty-something her age.  We are attracted to each other regardless of age.  It was a good date.  He is very charming and respectful.

----------

usfan (09-07-2013)

----------


## The XL

> The thirty-something didn't ask this fifty-something her age.  We are attracted to each other regardless of age.  It was a good date.  He is very charming and respectful.


Just roll with it, then.  Just play it day by day, date by date.

----------

Perianne (09-07-2013)

----------


## Guest

> The thirty-something didn't ask this fifty-something her age.  We are attracted to each other regardless of age.  It was a good date.  He is very charming and respectful.


I could go on a good date, too, with just about anyone.  First dates rarely suck.  I just think you deserve someone who would be a great man for the long run, and a thirty year old isn't going to be that.  When he's forty three and you're 63 things will be different, unfortunately.  

 :Frown: 

Don't you want a nice lawyer?

----------


## The XL

> I could go on a good date, too, with just about anyone.  First dates rarely suck.  I just think you deserve someone who would be a great man for the long run, and a thirty year old isn't going to be that.  *When he's forty three and you're 63 things will be different, unfortunately.  
> *
> 
> 
> Don't you want a nice lawyer?


Yep, that's the problem, at the end of the day.

----------


## Guest

> Yep, that's the problem, at the end of the day.


And with military guys (sorry guys, this is true) they are very attached to the opinions of their friends.  Very. Attached.  At a certain point, they will say stuff like "How's your mom?"  and it will disintegrate.  The hard truth is that while Peri seems lovely and looks great if her pictures are any indication, she's still a MILF...meaning she has a label already.

I don't want to see her get run through the gauntlet when she can have something awesome (and financially stable) with a professional male her age.

I've dated with 2 exceptions military guys and their friends are like a huge -20 on any relationship.  You have to love them in spite of their friends.

----------


## usfan

I don't think there are any hard & fast rules in this sort of thing.. it is an individual decision & preference.  I've known many happy couples with 20+ yrs difference between them, & plenty of not-so-happy couples the same age.  Love & respect are not age dependent.  Sure, there might be some generational differences, but those are artificial, anyway.  IMO, follow your heart.  Life is short for all of us, & if you find someone you respect, are compatible with, & have that certain 'something', go for it.. don't let superficial things get in the way.

----------


## The XL

> And with military guys (sorry guys, this is true) they are very attached to the opinions of their friends.  Very. Attached.  At a certain point, they will say stuff like "How's your mom?"  and it will disintegrate.  The hard truth is that while Peri seems lovely and looks great if her pictures are any indication, she's still a MILF...meaning she has a label already.
> 
> I don't want to see her get run through the gauntlet when she can have something awesome (and financially stable) with a professional male her age.
> 
> I've dated with 2 exceptions military guys and their friends are like a huge -20 on any relationship.  You have to love them in spite of their friends.


It doesn't even need to be her age exactly, being with someone who is in his 40s would work just fine, she looks younger than she is.

But if this short term, there isn't a problem.  She won't age overnight or anything.

----------


## Guest

> I don't think there are any hard & fast rules in this sort of thing.. it is an individual decision & preference.  I've known many happy couples with 20+ yrs difference between them, & plenty of not-so-happy couples the same age.  Love & respect are not age dependent.  Sure, there might be some generational differences, but those are artificial, anyway.  IMO, follow your heart.  Life is short for all of us, & if you find someone you respect, are compatible with, & have that certain 'something', go for it.. don't let superficial things get in the way.


Really?  Couples where the male is 40 something and the female is 60something?  No offense to your gender, but men are shallow in the looks/age department.

Just asking...

----------


## The XL

Some men can be bastards, this is true.

Although, a lot of women seem to be equally as shallow financially and materialistically.

----------


## Guest

> It doesn't even need to be her age exactly, being with someone who is in his 40s would work just fine, she looks younger than she is.
> 
> But if this short term, there isn't a problem.  She won't age overnight or anything.


No, but she doesn't want to be in her 60s when he has a midlife and finds someone in her 20's and have to start looking again, but now she's 60!

Life has unfortunately worked against women in this way.  We have a period of time to find "true love" before we turn into day old bread.  It's sad but true.

As Voltaire once said: Men are romantics pretending to be realists and women are realists pretending to be romantics.

At the end of the day women need to be realists about this stuff.

----------


## Guest

> Some men can be bastards, this is true.
> 
> Although, a lot of women seem to be equally as shallow *financially and materialistically*.


True.  Although as Jane (Jane Austen) once said: A woman of good fortune, married or otherwise, will always be welcomed in any home.

----------


## usfan

My wife's mother buried 2 husbands.. both older than her.. had 6 kids between them.  She was 50's when the second one died.  She remarried a younger man.. 15-20 her junior.. & he outlived her.  Of course, in those days 'happiness' was not a big consideration in marriage, it seems..

One of my old golfing buddies was in his 80's married to his secretary from his business days, 20+ yrs his junior.  She buried him, too, but they seemed to be very happy together.  They were married 20+ yrs.

I don't have any statistics about marriage & divorce & age gaps, just what i've observed.  There are many reasons why people get divorced, & age compatibility may be one of them.  But IMO, it is an individual thing, & it is difficult to make generalities.  It is like telling interracial couples that their marriage won't work, because of societal conventions.  They might have different hurdles to face, but no one said marriage was easy, anyway.

----------


## Guest

> My wife's mother buried 2 husbands.. both older than her.. had 6 kids between them.  She was 50's when the second one died.  She remarried a younger man.. 15-20 her junior.. & he outlived her.  Of course, in those days 'happiness' was not a big consideration in marriage, it seems..
> 
> One of my old golfing buddies was in his 80's married to his secretary from his business days, 20+ yrs his junior.  She buried him, too, but they seemed to be very happy together.  They were married 20+ yrs.
> 
> I don't have any statistics about marriage & divorce & age gaps, just what i've observed.  There are many reasons why people get divorced, & age compatibility may be one of them.  But IMO, it is an individual thing, & it is difficult to make generalities.  It is like telling interracial couples that their marriage won't work, because of societal conventions.  They might have different hurdles to face, but no one said marriage was easy, anyway.


A lot of old men marry young women, true.  Less older women and younger men have lasting relationships and biology works against it.

Maybe I'm not romantic and more practical, but I wouldn't risk it.  What if she falls in love and at 40 he decides to leave her for a 30 or 20 something?  That's what my brother in law did to his older wife.  He was 30 and she was 56.  He left her at 35 for a girl who was 24.  SCANDALOUS!

----------


## The XL

> A lot of old men marry young women, true.  Less older women and younger men have lasting relationships and biology works against it.
> 
> Maybe I'm not romantic and more practical, but I wouldn't risk it.  What if she falls in love and at 40 he decides to leave her for a 30 or 20 something?  That's what my brother in law did to his older wife.  He was 30 and she was 56.  He left her at 35 for a girl who was 24.  SCANDALOUS!


30 and 56?  That's just begging for trouble.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-08-2013)

----------


## usfan

Well then, stick with generalities, if that is what you prefer.  I am not that wise to tell someone that a relationship cannot work if there are age, race, education, cultural or any other societal conventions that can make it difficult.

I know there are anecdotal evidences for looking at it either way.

----------


## Guest

> Well then, stick with generalities, if that is what you prefer.  I am not that wise to tell someone that a relationship cannot work if there are age, race, education, cultural or any other societal conventions that can make it difficult.
> 
> I know there are anecdotal evidences for looking at it either way.


True, true, you old romantic you!  There are exceptions to every rule.  I'm just too afraid to take chances like that.  Being a widow is a weird thing.

----------


## Perianne

> Being a widow is a weird thing.


Yes it is.  I never thought I would be one.

He was soooo nice.  He seemed to care about the things I said.  He didn't try to feel me up, and that's what usually happens on dates with older men.

Maybe he will care that I am 18 years his senior.  But the way he looked into my eyes, I doubt it.  He told me I was the prettiest woman he had ever seen.  I've been told that before, but for some reason it seemed different when he said it.  I was charmed, simply charmed.

----------

usfan (09-07-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Yes it is.  I never thought I would be one.
> 
> He was soooo nice.  He seemed to care about the things I said.  He didn't try to feel me up, and that's what usually happens on dates with older men.
> 
> Maybe he will care that I am 18 years his senior.  But the way he looked into my eyes, I doubt it.  He told me I was the prettiest woman he had ever seen.  I've been told that before, but for some reason it seemed different when he said it.  I was charmed, simply charmed.


Do what you want, girl, and God Bless ya.  I wouldn't but...

----------


## Guest

> Yes it is.  I never thought I would be one.
> 
> He was soooo nice.  He seemed to care about the things I said.  He didn't try to feel me up, and that's what usually happens on dates with older men.
> 
> Maybe he will care that I am 18 years his senior.  But the way he looked into my eyes, I doubt it.  He told me I was the prettiest woman he had ever seen.  I've been told that before, but for some reason it seemed different when he said it.  I was charmed, simply charmed.


Okay, I can't stand it.  Yes.  I'm one of THOSE females.  If this were Sex and the City, I would be Miranda.  If we're going to be gal-pals--and I hope we are, then I have to be honest.

Pretty is completely superficial.  You are a pretty older woman.  So is my mother.  My mother even modeled.  She is a gorgeous 53 year old.  She looks like she's in her early 40s.  Men--ALL MEN--hit on her.  Hell, @TheTemporaryBG when he first met her was like, "Holy shit, your mom is foxy."

My mother is Russian and I get her practicality, I guess, because the second you tell her she's pretty you and she are just done.  Pretty, she says, is the nature of youth.  Pretty is over at 60.  Best to have something substantial.

To a younger man you're probably a hot cougar that he is working his way into.  That's no one to be.

YOU deserve someone to see you as someone with an analytical mind, with a good heart, with charisma, uniqueness, nerve, and talent (sorry, Ru), but all of that is what you deserve to be because that is the only thing that will hold true when you're 67 and sitting on a front porch with someone.

I'm not at all unattractive, but I hate being complimented on my looks.  I can do nothing about them and they are of zero value to me.  Character means something.

The people I have been blessed to love in my life all loved me for my strength and my heart.  Those are the only things that are true of me and not a gift of genetics.

Again, do what you want but call me a Cassandra and gloom and doom type but I don't see it lasting.  I will say a little prayer that you find a nice man your age with a good job and a sense of humor.

----------


## Dante1

> I kinda doubt that, Dante......................maybe she'd love to clock ya wiff a cast iron skillet, but that ain't love


Don't be so sure.

Dante.

----------


## Perianne

Rina, thanks for the guidance.  Can't a girl have some fun?  I am NOT thinking of him as a life partner.

You might appreciate your looks much more as you age.

----------


## Guest

> Rina, thanks for the guidance.  Can't a girl have some fun?  I am NOT thinking of him as a life partner.
> 
> You might appreciate your looks much more as you age.


Hearts have a downhill slope.  You'd be the rare woman to be able to do that without momentum occurring.  Hey!  I thought you were a conservative.

If you can get some without all of the churchy get married stuff that plagues Catholics with guilt should we trespass, well then....  

((snaps fingers)) 

Go get yourses, girlfriend! :Thumbsup20:

----------


## usfan

I have never met a woman who did not appreciate being complimented.. in a gentlemanly way, of course, not like some creepy stalker.  I have no problem at all saying something nice about someone, & i believe the world would be a better place if we were friendlier with each other.  I wave to people on the street.. it used to be very common in rural missouri, & back when sedona was a small town, it was more common.  But we have been urbanized, californicated, & become a jaded, cynical, suspicious people.  But i refuse to submit to this psychological tyranny!  I'm going to keep looking people in the eye & saying 'hi'.  I'm going to tease kids & play peek a boo with babies.  I'll make a nice comment on a pretty dress, or comment on how buff some young body builder is.  I'll tell someone i like their bike, or their truck, or their hat.  I'm a dying breed, but i won't go quietly.   :Old: 

Years ago... in my early 20's.. i felt 'called' to validate people.  That may sound corny, but it's very simple.  Look children in the eyes & say hello.  You can see them light up, being noticed by a strange adult.  Wave to someone.  Make friendly chat in line.. say thanks to waitresses, clerks, or bureaucrats (that's a tough one..).  People really don't like being judged, or told what to do, but just acknowledging their existence is sometimes the bright spot of their day.  I wave at the cooks in the kitchen, after eating at a restaurant, especially if it was exceptional.  So most of the time, when someone is contemplating a life direction, i encourage boldness & awe as the primary factors, along with practical things like eating & survival.  :Cool20:

----------

Perianne (09-08-2013),Trinnity (09-07-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> The thirty-something didn't ask this fifty-something her age.  We are attracted to each other regardless of age.  It was a good date.  He is very charming and respectful.


and well he shouldn't.    Apparently it went well.    See.  the underwear is the trick.

----------

Perianne (09-07-2013)

----------


## Guest

> I have never met a woman who did not appreciate being complimented.. in a gentlemanly way, of course, not like some creepy stalker.  I have no problem at all saying something nice about someone, & i believe the world would be a better place if we were friendlier with each other.  I wave to people on the street.. it used to be very common in rural missouri, & back when sedona was a small town, it was more common.  But we have been urbanized, californicated, & become a jaded, cynical, suspicious people.  But i refuse to submit to this psychological tyranny!  I'm going to keep looking people in the eye & saying 'hi'.  I'm going to tease kids & play peek a boo with babies.  I'll make a nice comment on a pretty dress, or comment on how buff some young body builder is.  I'll tell someone i like their bike, or their truck, or their hat.  I'm a dying breed, but i won't go quietly.  
> 
> Years ago... in my early 20's.. i felt 'called' to validate people.  That may sound corny, but it's very simple.  Look children in the eyes & say hello.  You can see them light up, being noticed by a strange adult.  Wave to someone.  Make friendly chat in line.. say thanks to waitresses, clerks, or bureaucrats (that's a tough one..).  People really don't like being judged, or told what to do, but just acknowledging their existence is sometimes the bright spot of their day.  I wave at the cooks in the kitchen, after eating at a restaurant, especially if it was exceptional.  So most of the time, when someone is contemplating a life direction, i encourage boldness & awe as the primary factors, along with practical things like eating & survival.


 @usfan

that's because you're a sweetie.

I like compliments as much as the next person, but on my looks?  No--or, at least not as first.  The person that I've been the most nuts about never said a darn thing about my looks until way, way, way into our relationship after he'd said nice things about my spirit, my soul, my faithfulness, my kindness--all that stuff that you guys would be shocked to know I have.   :Smile: 

Anyway, then when he said something it felt real and true and sweet.

----------


## Perianne

> and well he shouldn't. Apparently it went well. See. the underwear is the trick.


Underwear?  What underwear?  lol

----------

usfan (09-07-2013)

----------


## Dante1

> Yes it is.  I never thought I would be one.
> 
> 
>  He told me I was the prettiest woman he had ever seen.  I've been told that before, but for some reason it seemed different when he said it.  I was charmed, simply charmed.


Would you send me your picture? And can I have your phone number?

Dante.

----------


## Guest

> Would you send me your picture? And can I have your phone number?
> 
> Dante.


Perianne likes to date single men.  Go figure.

----------


## The XL

> Perianne likes to date single men.  Go figure.


Oh snap

----------


## usfan

> Perianne likes to date single men.  Go figure.





> Oh snap


It was my fault.. I said 'creepy stalker' in my last post  :Laughing7:

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Underwear?  What underwear?  lol


Did you hear about little rock teachers being required to wear underwear?   They must be miley cyrus fans.    I'll post a topic.

----------


## Perianne

> And can I have your phone number?
> 
> Dante.


Just call 867-5309 and ask for Jenny.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-08-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> I have never met a woman who did not appreciate being complimented..


And I do like it.  I was an "ugly duckling", as my husband used to say.

----------


## Perianne

> If you can get some without all of the churchy get married stuff that plagues Catholics with guilt should we trespass, well then....  
> 
> ((snaps fingers)) 
> 
> Go get yourses, girlfriend!


I am not getting some.  We simply had a good time together.  And, a second date tonight. I am going to record the Cowboys' game and watch it later.

----------

usfan (09-08-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Just call 867-5309 and ask for Jenny.


He should call 800-225-5324 and tell whoever answers the phone "_I know you would look lovely in thigh-high stockings and would love to have a brother give to you up the ass_".

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-08-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Pretty is completely superficial.  You are a pretty older woman.  So is my mother.  My mother even modeled.  She is a gorgeous 53 year old.  She looks like she's in her early 40s.  Men--ALL MEN--hit on her.  Hell, @TheTemporaryBG when he first met her was like, "Holy shit, your mom is foxy."


Your mom is hot, but she's also the same age as my mother so even if your pops wasn't around I still wouldn't date her, Oh Smart One Who Doesn't Like to Be Called Pretty.

Still she's pretty fucking hot.  Just sayin'.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I am not getting some.  We simply had a good time together.  And, a second date tonight. I am going to record the Cowboys' game and watch it later.


If you're not gettin' some what's the point of dating someone our age?  Accessorizing?  lol.

----------


## usfan

> Pretty is completely superficial.  You are a pretty older woman.  So is my mother.  My mother even modeled.  She is a gorgeous 53 year old.  She looks like she's in her early 40s.  Men--ALL MEN--hit on her.  Hell, @TheTemporaryBG when he first met her was like, "Holy shit, your mom is foxy."
> My mother is Russian and I get her practicality, I guess, because the second you tell her she's pretty you and she are just done.  Pretty, she says, is the nature of youth.  Pretty is over at 60.  Best to have something substantial.


I don't know why i thought of this.. but there is a scene in 'One Fine Day', where George Clooney is flirting with an older russian woman to get some info or something.. here was her response:
"Don't bother with the cute face. I have 5 sons. You make eyes at me like that, I make you pot roast."

It was a cute scene, anyway..  Your mom sounds very cool, rina.. i can see that you get her strength, too.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> If you're not gettin' some what's the point of dating someone our age?  Accessorizing?  lol.


Well, they would be cheaper than a purebred Chihuahua plus they pay for dinner.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-08-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Well, they would be cheaper than a purebred Chihuahua plus they pay for dinner.


We pay for dinner?  Oh.  I forgot.  They aren't having sex yet.

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-08-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> We pay for dinner?  Oh.  I forgot.  They aren't having sex yet.


He paid for dinner, and held my hand, and gave me a nice kiss at the end of the night.  A true gentleman!

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> He paid for dinner, and held my hand, and gave me a nice kiss at the end of the night.  A true gentleman!


He's 33, a combat vet, and all he did was hold hands and kiss you at the end of the night?  Did he also ride in on a unicorn and show you a winning lottery ticket?


Just teasing, Peri.     :Thumbsup20:

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-08-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Just call 867-5309 and ask for Jenny.


((applause))

----------


## Guest

> I don't know why i thought of this.. but there is a scene in 'One Fine Day', where George Clooney is flirting with an older russian woman to get some info or something.. here was her response:
> "Don't bother with the cute face. I have 5 sons. You make eyes at me like that, I make you pot roast."
> 
> It was a cute scene, anyway..  Your mom sounds very cool, rina.. i can see that you get her strength, too.


YES!  That is my mother.  No nonsense.  I will say this, tho, when I was a girl I would watch her brush her hair and I thought to myself she was the most beautiful woman in the world.  When I would tell her that she would say, "I'd rather be the best mother in the world."

I miss my mom.   :Frown:

----------


## Perianne

> He's 33, a combat vet, and all he did was hold hands and kiss you at the end of the night?  Did he also ride in on a unicorn and show you a winning lottery ticket?
> 
> 
> Just teasing, Peri.


He's 38 and I don't know if he's a combat vet.  He's just very handsome.

----------


## Perianne

> YES!  That is my mother.  No nonsense.  I will say this, tho, when I was a girl I would watch her brush her hair and I thought to myself she was the most beautiful woman in the world.  When I would tell her that she would say, "I'd rather be the best mother in the world."
> 
> I miss my mom.


Has your mom passed?  I miss my mom, too.  There are so many things I wish I could talk to her about.

----------


## Guest

> He's 38 and I don't know if he's a combat vet.  He's just very handsome.


Oh, I thought you said 33, too.  That's not quite as bad.  He's almost 40 and that makes it only 15 years difference.  Hopefully he has a good job and had kids already.  If he's had his kids and is settled into a good job, then I guess it could work out because 50 and 65 don't sound as bad as 45 and 65 to the male brain.

Don't pay attention to BG.  He's still a baby.  Not even 30.  God should have made him less cute so he'd be a little more humble.

----------


## Guest

> Has your mom passed?  I miss my mom, too.  There are so many things I wish I could talk to her about.


No, we're just far apart right now and I can't get to her.  I'm a  bit beat up at the moment and could use her babying me.

----------


## Perianne

> God should have made him less cute so he'd be a little more humble.


He's not humble??????  I have never noticed, lol.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-08-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> God should have made him less cute so he'd be a little more humble.


Shut yo' mouth!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Oh, I thought you said 33, too.  That's not quite as bad.  He's almost 40 and that makes it only 15 years difference.  Hopefully he has a good job and *had kids already.*  If he's had his kids and is settled into a good job, then I guess it could work out because 50 and 65 don't sound as bad as 45 and 65 to the male brain.


Why is having kids important?

----------


## Guest

> Why is having kids important?


My brother in law left his older wife because he decided that he wanted to have kids.  Perianne is a widow.  She liked being married.  I'd like to see her with someone who would stick around.  A  guy who has no kids may want to have them.

Yes, I'm thoroughly unromantic and pragmatic.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Yes, I'm thoroughly unromantic and pragmatic.


Sure you are.   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Perianne

> Oh, I thought you said 33, too.  That's  not quite as bad.  He's almost 40 and that makes it only 15 years  difference.  Hopefully he has a good job and had kids already.  If he's  had his kids and is settled into a good job, then I guess it could work  out because 50 and 65 don't sound as bad as 45 and 65 to the male brain.
> 
> Don't pay attention to BG.  He's still a baby.  Not even 30.  God should  have made him less cute so he'd be a little more humble.



I looked back.  Here is what I have said about his age:





> Maybe he will care that I am 18 years his senior.  But the way he looked into my eyes, I doubt it.



Talking about another man, I said this:





> Several years ago my husband and I divorced.  We later remarried three years before he died.  But in between the marriages I dated a guy that was 33.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

This thread is fun.  I once had sex with a senior naval officer.  She was ten years older than me.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> My brother in law left his older wife because he decided that he wanted to have kids.  Perianne is a widow.  She liked being married.  I'd like to see her with someone who would stick around.  A  guy who has no kids may want to have them.
> 
> Yes, I'm thoroughly unromantic and pragmatic.


Nothing wrong with being pragmatic.  I am too.  Why not just find out their opinion of having kids?  I never had any and don't desire to have any.  It wasn't in my game plan.  

Not everyone wants kids.  More women seem to feel their biological clock ticking than men when it comes to kids.  Guys who feel life draining away from them tend to buy red sports cars and start dating women half their age.

----------


## Perianne

> This thread is fun.  I once had sex with a senior naval officer.  She was ten years older than me.


Am I the only person you have NOT had sex with?? lol

----------


## Perianne

> Nothing wrong with being pragmatic.  I am too.  Why not just find out their opinion of having kids?  I never had any and don't desire to have any.  It wasn't in my game plan.


I wanted a house full of kids, but Mother Nature didn't allow it.  I thank God every day for the wonderful daughter I was able to have.

----------



----------


## Guest

> Am I the only person you have NOT had sex with?? lol


Shameful, isn't it?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Shameful, isn't it?



 :Frown:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I wanted a house full of kids, but Mother Nature didn't allow it.  I thank God every day for the wonderful daughter I was able to have.


It's good that you were able to fulfill a desire, but my point to Rina was that not everyone wants kids so it is wrong to assume they do.

----------


## Guest

> It's good that you were able to fulfill a desire, but my point to Rina was that not everyone wants kids so it is wrong to assume they do.


Not assuming, making predictions off of known variables.  It's called "risk assessment".

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Not assuming, making predictions off of known variables.  It's called "risk assessment".


A better way to assess risk is simply to be upfront. It's the pragmatic thing to do.  :Smile: 

Sure, they might lie, but if they lie about one thing, they'll probably lie about other things and that should come out fairly quickly over a few dates.

As it is, I was upfront when dating.  I didn't want kids and, for many years, never dated any woman with kids.  It was only after my divorce that I even considered dating a woman with kids because most of them were almost grown.

----------


## Perianne

> As it is, I was upfront when dating.  I didn't want kids and, for many years, never dated any woman with kids.  It was only after my divorce that I even considered dating a woman with kids because most of them were almost grown.


Most of the women were almost grown?   I would hope so!

----------

usfan (09-08-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Most of the women were almost grown?   I would hope so!


Well, I do like my women not only fully grown but a little filled out, but I was referring to their kids.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Guest

> A better way to assess risk is simply to be upfront. It's the pragmatic thing to do. 
> 
> Sure, they might lie, but if they lie about one thing, they'll probably lie about other things and that should come out fairly quickly over a few dates.
> 
> As it is, I was upfront when dating.  I didn't want kids and, for many years, never dated any woman with kids.  It was only after my divorce that I even considered dating a woman with kids because most of them were almost grown.


My brother in law didn't want kids either, hence why he married an older woman whose children were grown.  Then five years later suddenly he wanted kids and left her for a woman who could have them.

Yes, anecdotal, but at the same time there is a biological reason for the sex drive and why people settle into monogamy.

I just think that it is possible to be pragmatic and still slightly romantic.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> My brother in law didn't want kids either, hence why he married an older woman whose children were grown.  Then five years later suddenly he wanted kids and left her for a woman who could have them.
> 
> Yes, anecdotal, but at the same time there is a biological reason for the sex drive and why people settle into monogamy.
> 
> I just think that it is possible to be pragmatic and still slightly romantic.


People change over time.  Marriages break up for many reasons because of this factor and not just over someone changing their mind about kids.

A factor that is difficult to predict.

----------

usfan (09-08-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> I just think that it is possible to be pragmatic and still slightly romantic.


I love romance.  I think it is one of the things that makes the world go 'round.  I clearly remember the first time my future husband kissed me.  I remember when he first told me he loved me.  I remember the tears in his eyes when our daughter was born and he told me how much he loved me.  Sometimes he was meaner than hell to me, but I knew he loved me and that carried me through a lot.  Even after more than thirty years together, he could turn on the romance and charm me every time.  Yep, I love romance.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I know both.   Cousin and his wife never wanted kids.   Then they had one.   

Secondly, my friend the horsewoman....she and her husband never wanted kids...her in particular...their dogs, cats, horses are their children.   She recognizes that kids would cramp her style.  Course she had a rather unusual childhood herself.   Her husband is a  good man as far as I can tell, not being married to him.

----------


## Perianne

> Secondly, my friend the horsewoman...


lol.... literally,  lol

----------


## Guest

> I love romance.  I think it is one of the things that makes the world go 'round.  I clearly remember the first time my future husband kissed me.  I remember when he first told me he loved me.  I remember the tears in his eyes when our daughter was born and he told me how much he loved me.  Sometimes he was meaner than hell to me, but I knew he loved me and that carried me through a lot.  Even after more than thirty years together, he could turn on the romance and charm me every time.  Yep, I love romance.


I love romance.  Sure.  Throw on Pride and Prejudice and I tear up at the ending every time.  I also understand the science behind men and libidos.

Romance and love are not the same thing at all.  Love is patient, kind, and gentle.  Romance is wild, crazy, and not always gentle.

Give me love.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I know both.   Cousin and his wife never wanted kids.   Then they had one.   
> 
> Secondly, my friend the horsewoman....she and her husband never wanted kids...her in particular...their dogs, cats, horses are their children.   She recognizes that kids would cramp her style.  Course she had a rather unusual childhood herself.   Her husband is a  good man as far as I can tell, not being married to him.


Pets are easier to get rid of than children.  People get so pissed off when dropping kids off at a shelter.

----------

Calypso Jones (09-08-2013),Perianne (09-08-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

you realize there are places you can drop your kids off?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> you realize there are places you can drop your kids off?


Since I never had any, I never researched the issue.  OTOH, I've listened to a lot of people over the years talk about how tough it is to raise kids.  Although I never said it, I always wondered why they had them if it was such a problem.  Didn't they research it first?

----------


## Perianne

> OTOH, I've listened to a lot of people over the years talk about how tough it is to raise kids.


My daughter has been like an angel all her life, so I can't really comment on tough kids.  I think maybe, if your kids are rotten, you gotta look at yourself and how you raised them.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> My daughter has been like an angel all her life, so I can't really comment on tough kids.  I think maybe, if your kids are rotten, you gotta look at yourself and how you raised them.


The main problem IMO seems that too many people did the marriage and kid thing at too young an age and now they feel trapped.    When our lifespan was 50 years and no retirement plan, it made sense to have kids at a young age.  Nowadays, it makes sense to wait until late 20s or early 30s.  

While it remains a matter of personal choice, I cannot help but think that anyone who has kids in their 40s or later is being selfish both in the risk of a genetically deformed child and the fact they will be in the old folks home and maybe dead before the kid hits 30.

----------


## Trinnity

> If anything happens to my wife I will be on every milk carton! I will have white babies, black babies, Latino babies, Asian babies, Hindu babies... I will make the world a better place with my DNA!


Say wut?

----------


## Guest

I don't think that Perianne should date men.  They just kill and rape people.  I have a 9 out of 10 chance that the person murdering me will be a man AND a 1 in 4 chance of being raped by one.

There is a serious male problem in the United States and we need to examine it closely.  Unfortunately we have a damn male president who won't address the issue and well...look at the Congress.

----------

The XL (09-08-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> I don't think that Perianne should date men.  They just kill and rape people.


My date is supposed to be here at 8p.  I hope I don't get killed or raped.

Wish me well!  See ya'll later!

----------


## Guest

> My date is supposed to be here at 8p.  I hope I don't get killed or raped.
> 
> Wish me well!  See ya'll later!


Well, he's probably gonna rape you or hit you.  Hope we hear from you again.

----------

The XL (09-08-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

show him your avatar.   Bet he'll bring you home pdq.

----------



----------


## The XL

> I don't think that Perianne should date men.  They just kill and rape people.  I have a 9 out of 10 chance that the person murdering me will be a man AND a 1 in 4 chance of being raped by one.
> 
> There is a serious male problem in the United States and we need to examine it closely.  Unfortunately we have a damn male president who won't address the issue and well...look at the Congress.


+1

We seriously need to consider banning men.  Or, at the very least, we need men control.

----------



----------


## Archer

> I don't think that Perianne should date men.  They just kill and rape people.  I have a 9 out of 10 chance that the person murdering me will be a man AND a 1 in 4 chance of being raped by one.
> 
> There is a serious male problem in the United States and we need to examine it closely.  Unfortunately we have a damn male president who won't address the issue and well...look at the Congress.


A man has a big threat! False accusations! Now I am not saying there are not many pos pigs out there but all a woman has to do is say... He hit me and it is over! No gun, effect on potential employment with many companies, potential denial to higher education... Plenty of POS women out there as well.

The moral? Watch yourself, carry a gun and don't sleep around.

----------

St James (09-08-2013)

----------


## Guest

> A man has a big threat! False accusations! Now I am not saying there are not many pos pigs out there but all a woman has to do is say... He hit me and it is over! No gun, effect on potential employment with many companies, potential denial to higher education... Plenty of POS women out there as well.
> 
> The moral? Watch yourself, carry a gun and don't sleep around.


Don't try to talk me out of it.  Men commit 90% of all the murders and are 9 times as likely to commit a crime as I am.  Statistics don't lie.  Sorry, Archer.

----------


## Archer

> Say wut?


I have to do my part to make the world a better place! Sperm bank weekly as well!

----------

St James (09-08-2013)

----------


## St James

it staggers ma mind...............a whole bunch of little Archers running around...........shit!!!! that's a tough one to even get my mind around  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Archer (09-08-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> Well, he's probably gonna rape you or hit you.  Hope we hear from you again.


He's a white guy.  I didn't get hit or raped.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> He's a white guy.  I didn't get hit or raped.


Because Ted Bundy, Charlie Manson and Dennis Rader (BTK) were secretly black and passing as white.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Archer

> Don't try to talk me out of it.  Men commit 90% of all the murders and are 9 times as likely to commit a crime as I am.  Statistics don't lie.  Sorry, Archer.


Not trying to talk anyone out of anything; simply saying that women are just as bad. No they may not commit nearly as many violent crimes but they have faults that have just as much negative social impact.

----------


## Perianne

> Not trying to talk anyone out of anything; simply saying that women are just as bad. No they may not commit nearly as many violent crimes but *they have faults that have just as much negative social impact.*


100% agreement with you on that.  I am ashamed of women as a group, since the majority of women voted Obama.

----------


## Archer

I have a solution!

All violent crimes (of any type) where the victim was not familiar to the attacker... Death penalty!
All violent crimes (of any type) where the victim was familiar to the attacker... Death penalty, life imprisonment, beating, nothing depending on the crime and circumstances!
Property crime (any type) where the victim was not familiar to the property owner... Death penalty, beating!
Property crime (any type) where the victim was not familiar to the property owner... Death penalty, beating, nothing depending on the crime and circumstances!
Vehicular crime 1000 dollar fine, 200 hours community service and 4 weekends in jail!
DUI = DEATH!

I guarantee the society would get polite and all crime would fall through the floor.

Any type of abuse of power (police/political)? Public execution!

All executions public! Shit open an arena and let them fight to the death! Free admission!

Hell criminal hunts!

----------


## littlejohn

> I didn't mean it as "continue here".  I changed it as meaning maybe I need to be more aggressive like everyone else seems to be.
> 
> Forgive me, I guess.  I'm thinking too much........


A coral snake crawled right over my bare foot this morning. I felt it, and thought it was the cat playing with my toes, which she often does. There are times when I am not in the mood for the cat. During those times I have been known to push the cat away with my foot, sometimes rather abruptly. Can you imagine the outcome ... if I had blindly assumed it was the cat and started kicking at that Coral Snake ? 

I've got the snake's head sitting here on the table with me. I look at it every now and then. It reminds me of some things I need to always remember ... mostly related to taking thoughtless actions , especially aggressive thoughtless actions. Especially especially aggressive thoughtless actions because I'm bothered or mad about something else. When I am not in the mood for the cat, it NEVER has anything to do with the cat. The cat always does the same thing. It's me that changes.

The snake ... also always does the same thing. ( when kicked ). I consider myself a very very fortunate person right about now. I have a wonderful cat.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-09-2013),Trinnity (09-09-2013)

----------


## Guest

> He's a white guy.  I didn't get hit or raped.


EDIT: I said something really catty in response to this racial crap that wasn't very nice.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> -------.


OK, that's it.
 @Rina_Dragonborn @Perianne

I get that the two of you are not going to get along because of this whole pretty girl thing but can the two of you knock this shit off and leave it in your heads instead of on the board?  Every single guy on here who reads your posts knows exactly what's going on--Rina makes it obvious and Peri makes side-swipes, but we all still know what's going on.

Just stop it.  
 @Perianne I have stayed out of this because I don't care usually.  This forum to me is a place to post when I have indoor jobs to do.  It kills time and I'm not attached so I don't bother to make waves, but I'm going to say right now that I have a black roommate from the corps who is one of the most loyal, decent people I know.  He prefers "black" not "negro".  

Blacks have preferred "black" since before I was born.  My southern white mama used to tell me to be polite even when others aren't, well being polite means calling people what they prefer to be called.  I would appreciate it if you said "blacks" instead of negro.  You can keep saying negro if you like, but my personal preference is that you be polite about people.  Sometimes when I read your posts I actually leave the forum because if I don't I'm afraid I'll type something that you won't like.
 @Rina_Dragonborn

You need to learn when to say something and when to zip it.  Just because you can tear people up doesn't mean you should.  You and Peri aren't alone on a deserted island the rest of us have to read it and it's just nothing I care to read.  You know making a comment about her age is going to sting and it wasn't nice.  You asked me once to be your friend and always tell you the truth, well that wasn't nice.  It really wasn't and will hurt more people than the person you intended to sting with it.  I think you should apologize.

A lot of generalizations have been made on here about men and blacks so I feel like I can make a generalization of my own.  You cannot put two attractive women in a room together and unfortunately for the rest of us I guess you can't put them together on a forum either.

Knock it off and act like ladies.  Please.

----------

usfan (09-09-2013)

----------


## Guest

@TheTemporaryBG

you're right.  It wasn't nice.  I'm not feeling nice about it.  I have friends and coworkers that are black, none of whom meet these stereotypes and would be offended to know that I listened to this stuff and didn't stand up for them by pointing out that MOST blacks don't do this shit.

However, it was a catty, bitchy thing to say to Perianne and for that, I'm sorry.  I don't physically feel good and I'm cranky so I was mean.

Perianne, I'm sorry for the remark (I actually am) and I'm sorry to anyone else it offended.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I'm going to erase it from my post so you can, too.

----------


## Guest

> I'm going to erase it from my post so you can, too.


Fine, Mr. Manners, it's erased.

----------


## Perianne

> I would appreciate it if you said "blacks" instead of negro.


You got it!  I am sorry if I hurt you.  Ya know, my brother is half-black.





> You cannot put two  attractive women in a room together and unfortunately for the rest of us  I guess you can't put them together on a forum either.


So true!!!  The only women I have ever fought were other attractive women.   lol





> You know making a comment about her  age is going to sting and it wasn't nice.


I didn't read it, so no harm done.  Mostly, I have been amused at the back-and-forth.





> Knock it off and act like ladies.  Please.


(Curtsey to BG)   I respect you, so I will not be the one to break the peace we have made today.
 @TheTemporaryBG.... I am curious about one thing:  Why can you guys fight, call each other MFer and stuff like that, but girls can't?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

@Perianne

you didn't hurt me at all.  I just honestly think calling people negro is stupid and immature.  If you know somebody then its fine to tease them and make racial humor or any other type of humor as long as they know the spirit that its coming from, when you don't its just bad manners.  I'll kid Washington about fried chicken and he teases me about chasing after my cousins.  It's all in good fun because we know each other.  If someone else said those things to us we might punch 'em.  I wouldn't tease some random black dude about watermelon and he probably wouldn't call some white guy off the street a redneck.

As to your other question, when guys fight, the air is cleared and its done-done immediately after.  When girls fight they just put it away for the time being.  With you guys its like trying to break up cats.  Girls rarely, well except Calypso, say what they really mean.  It's this sideways scratching at each other that we're not supposed to notice.  Well, we do.

Also, when women fight it usually has something to do with men which is why it gets so ugly.  It's like y'all think there's a shortage on us or something.

I wish when women made up they'd just make up and it be done and over with.

----------


## Perianne

> I just honestly think calling people negro is stupid and immature.


It's what I call them, but if you consider it "stupid and immature", I will stop it for you.




> As to your other question, when guys fight, the air is cleared and its  done-done immediately after.  When girls fight they just put it away for  the time being.  With you guys its like trying to break up cats.  Girls  rarely, well except Calypso, say what they really mean.  It's this  sideways scratching at each other that we're not supposed to notice.   Well, we do.


Geez, how many posts are there going to be about the odds of being raped or killed by a black man?  Yep.  Sideways scratching.  But like I said, I will not be the one to break the peace.





> Also, when women fight it usually has something to do with men which is  why it gets so ugly.  It's like y'all think there's a shortage on us or  something.


I have never fought or even had an argument over a man.  Maybe other girls do.





> I wish when women made up they'd just make up and it be done and over with.


But it's fun!  lol

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> It's what I call them, but if you consider it "stupid and immature", I will stop it for you.




I appreciate it.   :Smile: 




> Geez, how many posts are there going to be about the odds of being raped or killed by a black man? Yep. Sideways scratching. But like I said, I will not be the one to break the peace.




I dunno.  When y'all gonna stop talking about it?




> I have never fought or even had an argument over a man. Maybe other girls do.




I have a southern accent but I don't notice it until other people bring it up.




> But it's fun! lol




Not for the rest of us unless you're doing it in a pit of jello wearing bikinis.

----------

Aldo Raine (09-09-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Damn, I missed all this? Behave y'all....oh never mind.  :Moron:

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-09-2013)

----------


## Aldo Raine

> In another thread, someone wrote:
> 
> _"I like her.  She reminds me of a female marine.  I can deal better with  her than I can the "sweeter" females like Perianne (no offense to you)  because I don't have to watch what I say around her or worry if she'll  get offended._"
> 
> Are people on here reluctant to say things to me for worry of offending me?
> 
> Give it to me straight.  If I don't hear what needs to be said, how can I change for the better?


OMG!  How did I miss this?  I live for this shit.  

First, I love offending people so I do not worry about offending you or anyone else.  Second, female marines are like Yetis, interesting to see in the wild, but don't fuck with them.  Third, were you seriously concerned about what a terminal lance has to say?  If he knew how to phrase things without offending people he would have made corporal long ago.

This is classic.  It's almost as good as that other thread about cliques.  I should never have stayed away from this place.

----------


## Perianne

> OMG! Third, were you seriously concerned about what a terminal lance has to say?  If he knew how to phrase things without offending people he would have made corporal long ago.


Be nice, Aldo.  You don't really want to offend me; you just have to say that to be tough.

Lately, I have been having hormonal problems and my feelings are sensitive.  Some people on here think I am terrible, but deep down, I'm really very sweet.  You would like me.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Be nice, Aldo.  You don't really want to offend me; you just have to say that to be tough.
> 
> Lately, I have been having hormonal problems and my feelings are sensitive.  Some people on here think I am terrible, but deep down, I'm really very sweet.  You would like me.


Naw, I love to offend people.  You got me wrong.  I love it.  We choose to be offended and I'm never offended.  Thank You United States Marine Corps!  It's the one good thing they did for me.

Well, that and there's this great tittie bar that gives 15% off to guys in the armed forces, so I got that going for me.

----------


## Perianne

> Naw, I love to offend people.  You got me wrong.  I love it.


You are silly.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> OK, that's it.
>  @Rina_Dragonborn @Perianne
> 
> I get that the two of you are not going to get along because of this whole pretty girl thing but can the two of you knock this shit off and leave it in your heads instead of on the board?  Every single guy on here who reads your posts knows exactly what's going on--Rina makes it obvious and Peri makes side-swipes, but we all still know what's going on.
> 
> Just stop it.  
>  @Perianne I have stayed out of this because I don't care usually.  This forum to me is a place to post when I have indoor jobs to do.  It kills time and I'm not attached so I don't bother to make waves, but I'm going to say right now that I have a black roommate from the corps who is one of the most loyal, decent people I know.  He prefers "black" not "negro".  
> 
> Blacks have preferred "black" since before I was born.  My southern white mama used to tell me to be polite even when others aren't, well being polite means calling people what they prefer to be called.  I would appreciate it if you said "blacks" instead of negro.  You can keep saying negro if you like, but my personal preference is that you be polite about people.  Sometimes when I read your posts I actually leave the forum because if I don't I'm afraid I'll type something that you won't like.
> ...


Are we supposed to stand at attention and say, "Yes, Staff Sergeant!"  

However everything you've said is true.  Women hate each other deep down.  If they are pretty they really hate each other.  Do you remember that stripper that wanted you to have a threesome with her and Rina?

Hey @Rina_Dragonborn, do you remember when that stripper wanted you three to have sex?  Man!  You were so mad at her.  You were like making that ghetto head bob and telling her to get her shit outta yo face!

I loved you that night.  I did.  I even loved you for several hours the next day.  You need to do that more often.

----------


## Perianne

> Women hate each other deep down.  If they are pretty they really hate each other.


My BFF is a woman and I love her.  We have never had an argument.  20+ years.  And she is pretty.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> My BFF is a woman and I love her.  We have never had an argument.  20+ years.  And she is pretty.


Then she's not prettier than you.  Every guy--and they can back me up--knows that pretty women like to make friends with women less attractive than they are.

It's why we always have the dude that's willing to bite the bullet when we go out.  We take turns hitting on the uglier one so that our buddy can score with the hotter one.

You guys are totally transparent.  

You wouldn't pal around with some chick that looked like Scarlet Johanssen.  Its why she and Jessica Alba will never be gal pals.

----------


## Perianne

> Then she's not prettier than you.


We're equally pretty, just in different ways.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> We're equally pretty, just in different ways.


Nope.  You just say she's pretty because that's what chicks say.  She's pretty in her own way or she's got really pretty eyes.  It's what you guys do to validate that friend enough that they'll stick around and make you look good.

I know women.  I love you guys.  Pure evil.   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Then she's not prettier than you.  Every guy--and they can back me up--knows that pretty women like to make friends with women less attractive than they are.
> 
> It's why we always have the dude that's willing to bite the bullet when we go out.  We take turns hitting on the uglier one so that our buddy can score with the hotter one.
> 
> You guys are totally transparent.  
> 
> You wouldn't pal around with some chick that looked like Scarlet Johanssen.  Its why she and Jessica Alba will never be gal pals.


some women probably do that....women are more likely to do this....form a tight clique and not let in the pretty one...make her odd man out.   Totally ignore her.    Young women do this.  teenage girls do this...shallow women do this.  mature, intelligent, adult women do not do that.

My snl's nieces are beautiful girls....facially and physically but they do that...tighten the ranks and totally ignore another girl.   It's ugly....and it totally destroys any attractiveness they possess.  They are hateful little pissants.  They have no sense of civility.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> We're equally pretty, just in different ways.


Why are you posting a blurry naked shower picture?   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Women...you guys slay me.  If you want to post a naked pic show titties if now, gtfo.

----------


## Dan40

> Naw, I love to offend people.  You got me wrong.  I love it.  We choose to be offended and I'm never offended.  Thank You United States Marine Corps!  It's the one good thing they did for me.
> 
> Well, that and there's this great tittie bar that gives 15% off to guys in the armed forces, so I got that going for me.


There's a bar that serves titties?  Damn I was born too soon.

What's a tittie with 15% off, look like?  (.) [.]  ?

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-09-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> Why are you posting a blurry naked shower picture?


IT         WAS          A          JOKE!!!!!!            Nothing important was showing.

----------


## Trinnity

Be careful, @Perianne.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> We're equally pretty, just in different ways.


A wise observation.   You aren't alone in the observation either.

_"Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it."_ - Confucius

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> IT         WAS          A          JOKE!!!!!!            Nothing important was showing.


Apparently I missed it.  Anyone have a link?  Purely scientific interest, of course.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Apparently I missed it.  Anyone have a link?  Purely scientific interest, of course.


Please don't start this up again.  I beg you.  I never thought I would say this in my life but no more pictures of women on this forum.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Please don't start this up again.  I beg you.  I never thought I would say this in my life but no more pictures of women on this forum.


I posted a video of myself.  What's the problem?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I posted a video of myself.  What's the problem?


That picture caused more trouble in my life today than I have had since I got out of the Corps.  I don't want to see it, and more to the point I don't want anyone else to post sexy pictures of themselves eating ice cream. 

The picture posting needs to stop.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> That picture caused more trouble in my life today than I have had since I got out of the Corps.  I don't want to see it, and more to the point I don't want anyone else to post sexy pictures of themselves eating ice cream. 
> 
> The picture posting needs to stop.


Hmmm, that sounds sexually repressive.  

I don't know the background but I do know we're all adults here.  People should be free to do as they please.  It's like the argument about what's on TV:  "Don't like it?  Change the channel, but don't tell me I can't watch it because you don't like it."

----------


## Perianne

> The picture posting needs to stop.


I like pictures.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Hmmm, that sounds sexually repressive.  
> 
> I don't know the background but I do know we're all adults here.  People should be free to do as they please.  It's like the argument about what's on TV:  "Don't like it?  Change the channel, but don't tell me I can't watch it because you don't like it."


That's easy for you to say with no dog in the hunt, but go head, Max.  Let the games begin.


 @The XL 


Who's popping the popcorn for this one?  Or is it ice cream when major dramz will ensue?

----------


## The XL

Ice cream for me.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I like pictures.


Me too!  Videos are great too.

Kayak fishing in North Texas.  The three-fingered O-mouth sign was a joke about "Wow".  In this case it was "Wow, this water is so cold, my balls are nudging my kidneys".

----------

Perianne (09-09-2013)

----------


## Perianne

Max, is that you?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> That's easy for you to say with no dog in the hunt, but go head, Max.  Let the games begin.
> 
> 
>  @The XL 
> 
> 
> Who's popping the popcorn for this one?  Or is it ice cream when major dramz will ensue?


I'm a fan of both ice cream and popcorn, but generally like popcorn most because it travels well, nutritious and low-cal.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

And so it begins.  I'm out.

----------


## The XL

All this talk of snacks has me hungry.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Max, is that you?


Yes.  This is me on a warmer day with a close kayak buddy.

Trinity river around July 2010.

----------

Perianne (09-09-2013)

----------


## Perianne

I love pictures.  Thanks.  (Cute doggie, too)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

She's my welding partner too.



...and a cute little devil.

----------

Perianne (09-09-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I love pictures.  Thanks.  (Cute doggie, too)


Trinnity is correct, however.  Use caution.  Once you post it, the picture doesn't really belong to you any more.  People will use it as they please.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

PS.  I'm the one in green:

----------

Perianne (09-09-2013)

----------


## usfan

My son & i kayak on the verde river in central az in the spring..  There are some pretty tough sections..  usually go under at least once a day.

I managed to avoid a river trip this year.. he was too busy with school, kids, ex, etc..  lucky me!

----------

Trinnity (09-10-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

@usfan you kayak?

Ever ocean kayak?

----------


## Calypso Jones

or you not afraid of going under and perhaps getting caught in a rock or something?

----------


## usfan

> @usfan you kayak?
> 
> Ever ocean kayak?


No, but i've been thinking of doing it.. we go to san diego & la jolla every year, & it would be easy to take a kayak & do some ocean paddling.  Here's a section on the verde from a cpl years ago..

----------


## Archer

> She's my welding partner too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a cute little devil.


What brand is that welder? Just curious... Are you embarrassed to show off your tools?

----------

Trinnity (09-10-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Not at all.  Anyone can buy a welder, but it takes skill to weld so I'd rather show off my work.

Here's a twofer; my Millermatic 211 MIG welder and Hobart plasma cutter on the rack I made for them plus the mechanic's seat I made.

----------

Archer (09-10-2013),usfan (09-10-2013)

----------


## Archer

Basic torch, good welding machine but yeah anyone can bubblegum :Smile:  It takes time and practice to get good. It also takes time to get back into it.

Is that a plasma? Looks like a plasma tip but it aint clear.

Hell I use a freaking torch (Weld, cut, braze, heat, bend, boil water and cook :Smile: )but I have considered buying a plasma.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I have gas bottles, but usually only use them for cutting and bending.  I have an old (1940s) Lincoln AC welder and a Miller Synchrowave 200 Stick/TIG AC DC welder.  I also have a little Clarke 130en MIG welder.  That's the welder unseen in the picture you asked about.  I also have the other side tools; drill press, chop saw, 3 angle grinders and what not. 

I orignally got into welding to weld TIG, but haven't done much of it since I've been mostly practicing stick welding and some MIG.  As you know, MIG is the easiest.  My hobby is turning old boat trailers into utility and/or kayak trailers.

My last project:

Before (with an older project in background)


After

----------


## Archer

> I have gas bottles, but usually only use them for cutting and bending.  I have an old (1940s) Lincoln AC welder and a Miller Synchrowave 200 Stick/TIG AC DC welder.  I also have a little Clarke 130en MIG welder.  That's the welder unseen in the picture you asked about.  I also have the other side tools; drill press, chop saw, 3 angle grinders and what not. 
> 
> I orignally got into welding to weld TIG, but haven't done much of it since I've been mostly practicing stick welding and some MIG.  As you know, MIG is the easiest.  My hobby is turning old boat trailers into utility and/or kayak trailers.
> 
> My last project:
> 
> Before (with an older project in background)
> 
> 
> After


I was a little partial to century welders. About the same price as Lincoln but the transformers seem better.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

The Lincoln was free from my dad.  I had to buy new leads for it plus opened it up to check the wiring.  That's where I discovered it was a Montgomery Ward made by Lincoln back before I was born.  It works great, but AC welding has some limitations.  I use it for quick and dirty work because I can wheel it around a lot easier than my Miller.

Welding is my chosen post-retirement career.  I still have (I hope) about 8 years to go until then, so, for now, it's just a hobby.  I did spend a few thousand dollars to set up my shop while I took a year's worth of night welding classes at a local community college.  It was none credit, so pretty cheap.  About $200/5 weeks.  The whole thing plus gas (5 hours of driving each week) cost me less than $3500.

My first trailer project:



It started out like this:

----------

Archer (09-10-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I was a little partial to century welders. About the same price as Lincoln but the transformers seem better.


Do you weld much?  Professional or hobbyist like me?

----------


## Archer

> Do you weld much?  Professional or hobbyist like me?


AWS certified with a little DOD thingy, two undergraduate certs and an undergraduate diploma.

Mainly worked in SS and TIG to FDA code.

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-10-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> AWS certified with a little DOD thingy, two undergraduate certs and an undergraduate diploma.
> 
> Mainly worked in SS and TIG to FDA code.


A helluva lot more experience and certification than I'll ever have.  I had the opportunity to take (and pay for) the certifications, but it wasn't necessary for my purposes.  If I find myself in a position requiring me to work for someone else in retirement, I'll go for the stick and/or TIG certifications, but I hope to be a home businessman and work from my truck or home in retirement.

----------


## Archer

> A helluva lot more experience and certification than I'll ever have.  I had the opportunity to take (and pay for) the certifications, but it wasn't necessary for my purposes.  If I find myself in a position requiring me to work for someone else in retirement, I'll go for the stick and/or TIG certifications, but I hope to be a home businessman and work from my truck or home in retirement.


I tried the DIY thing and honestly if one thing breaks, not even your fault, you better hope you gots great liability insurance.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I tried the DIY thing and honestly if one thing breaks, not even your fault, you better hope you gots great liability insurance.


The ex wasn't smart in a lot of things but one thing she was well versed in was small business rules and I learned all I could from her.  (note to the youngsters on the forum (and some oldsters), it's always wise to learn from others regardless who they are).  The short answer is to incorporate the business.  If sued, they take my "business equipment", less than $10,000 worth of equipment.  

Most people who sue don't pay lawyers the $5000-$20,000 it takes for a simple case.  The lawyers, being greedy fuckers, take the case as a means to an end - a big payoff.  They won't be taking a case that nets $10,000 where they only get $7500 for $10,000+ worth of billable work.  Bottom line, be smart about how you set up a home business, but don't be afraid of fucking shyster lawyers.

Note:  I don't expect to get rich doing this.  If I make $30K a year I'd be very happy.  This is a retirement job where I'll also be living on my savings and small military pension (about $1200/month before taxes at a guess).  Mainly it's to keep me from going nuts.  

Anyone who thinks they'll spend the last 20-30 of their life just playing golf or fishing hasn't thought it through.

----------


## Archer

> The ex wasn't smart in a lot of things but one thing she was well versed in was small business rules and I learned all I could from her.  (note to the youngsters on the forum (and some oldsters), it's always wise to learn from others regardless who they are).  The short answer is to incorporate the business.  If sued, they take my "business equipment", less than $10,000 worth of equipment.  
> 
> Most people who sue don't pay lawyers the $5000-$20,000 it takes for a simple case.  The lawyers, being greedy fuckers, take the case as a means to an end - a big payoff.  They won't be taking a case that nets $10,000 where they only get $7500 for $10,000+ worth of billable work.  Bottom line, be smart about how you set up a home business, but don't be afraid of fucking shyster lawyers.
> 
> Note:  I don't expect to get rich doing this.  If I make $30K a year I'd be very happy.  This is a retirement job where I'll also be living on my savings and small military pension (about $1200/month before taxes at a guess).  Mainly it's to keep me from going nuts.  
> 
> Anyone who thinks they'll spend the last 20-30 of their life just playing golf or fishing hasn't thought it through.


LLC and thew like can help but it is not the end all to it. Still it is a good first go. I would definitely suggest good liability insurance and keep it to a one man show.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> LLC and thew like can help but it is not the end all to it. Still it is a good first go. I would definitely suggest good liability insurance and keep it to a one man show.


It would definitely be a one-man show.  The liability insurance thing is a toss up.  If I have a $500,000 policy, wouldn't that just give some fucking shyster lawyer incentive to take the case and make money?

----------


## Archer

> It would definitely be a one-man show.  The liability insurance thing is a toss up.  If I have a $500,000 policy, wouldn't that just give some fucking shyster lawyer incentive to take the case and make money?


Well I really do not know. Hiring people and liability is why I quit. Now you can throw off your liability a few ways. One is either completely build the trailer to spec from drawings that were signed off on by a PE or someone who meets the industrial exemption and you are making a clone. Also not modifying the structure of the original trailer (as it pertains to the structural integrity) would allow you to duck any liability in court. If; however, you modify in any way that would compromise the original structural soundness of the trailer (even if you improve it) you can find yourself being held liable.

Odds of getting sued are really low anyway but it is something to think about.

To me it is best to put it off on the other guy.

Was it properly loaded, was it properly maintained, was the person doing the driving competent...

Damn - tooooooooooooo much business law.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Agreed with the logic of deflecting blame on "the other guy" when possible, but since I'm rebuilding older trailers and they are registered as "home built", any new owner can't claim they thought it was built to factory specs.  Okay, they can claim that out of stupidity, but it won't fly.

Again, lawyers who work for compensation rather than direct pay tend to only pursue deep pockets since there is no percentage for them in small pockets....such as a one-man private business worth less than $20,000 (I'm including the price of a good used truck along with welding equipment).   Although it isn't set up yet, another thought is to "lease" my privately owned equipment to the business so the business itself would be worth even less.  I'll have to consult a business lawyer on that one.    

I'd rather pay a lawyer a one to two thousand dollars to properly set up the business rather than continually paying thousands of dollars for liability insurance that I don't need.

----------


## Archer

> Agreed with the logic of deflecting blame on "the other guy" when possible, but since I'm rebuilding older trailers and they are registered as "home built", any new owner can't claim they thought it was built to factory specs.  Okay, they can claim that out of stupidity, but it won't fly.
> 
> Again, lawyers who work for compensation rather than direct pay tend to only pursue deep pockets since there is no percentage for them in small pockets....such as a one-man private business worth less than $20,000 (I'm including the price of a good used truck along with welding equipment).   Although it isn't set up yet, another thought is to "lease" my privately owned equipment to the business so the business itself would be worth even less.  I'll have to consult a business lawyer on that one.    
> 
> I'd rather pay a lawyer a one to two thousand dollars to properly set up the business rather than continually paying thousands of dollars for liability insurance that I don't need.


http://www.businessinsuranceusa.com/...lity-insurance

Check out rates anyway, you may be surprised.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> http://www.businessinsuranceusa.com/...lity-insurance
> 
> Check out rates anyway, you may be surprised.


Thanks.  I'll check it out.

----------

Archer (09-11-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> Well I really do not know. Hiring people and liability is why I quit. Now you can throw off your liability a few ways. One is either completely build the trailer to spec from drawings that were signed off on by a PE or someone who meets the industrial exemption and you are making a clone. Also not modifying the structure of the original trailer (as it pertains to the structural integrity) would allow you to duck any liability in court. If; however, you modify in any way that would compromise the original structural soundness of the trailer (even if you improve it) you can find yourself being held liable.
> 
> Odds of getting sued are really low anyway but it is something to think about.
> 
> To me it is best to put it off on the other guy.
> 
> Was it properly loaded, was it properly maintained, was the person doing the driving competent...
> 
> Damn - tooooooooooooo much business law.


I supplied company cars to salespeople.  Just a few over 100 cars.  Salesmen are notorious for having much on their minds besides driving, and this was pre-cellphones.  Due to tickets and accidents, our insurance premium went from $30,000, to $90,000, to $210,000 in 3 years.  Sitting down with the insurance mgmt and risk experts to try to bring sanity back to the premiums, their risk people explained the risk.  They stated if a driver had 1 violation in 3 years, he was 8 times more likelt to have an accident within 12 months.  If a driver had 2 violations in 3 years he was 12 times more likely to have and accident within 12 months.  And if a driver had 3 or more violations in 3 years, he WOULD have an accident within 12 months.   I thought, "They can give HIGH odds, but they cannot state he WILL have an accident."  I called in an assistant and told her to research all the state driving reports (we had to get them for the insurance meeting) and find any and all drivers that had 3 violations in 3 years.  When she got back into the conference room, we found that every 3 time violator already had an accident well within the 12 months.

Difficult to argue with people that hold the hard facts.  We eliminated co.cars (except for certain nice executives  :Wink: ) and went to car allowances.

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-11-2013)

----------


## Archer

> I supplied company cars to salespeople.  Just a few over 100 cars.  Salesmen are notorious for having much on their minds besides driving, and this was pre-cellphones.  Due to tickets and accidents, our insurance premium went from $30,000, to $90,000, to $210,000 in 3 years.  Sitting down with the insurance mgmt and risk experts to try to bring sanity back to the premiums, their risk people explained the risk.  They stated if a driver had 1 violation in 3 years, he was 8 times more likelt to have an accident within 12 months.  If a driver had 2 violations in 3 years he was 12 times more likely to have and accident within 12 months.  And if a driver had 3 or more violations in 3 years, he WOULD have an accident within 12 months.   I thought, "They can give HIGH odds, but they cannot state he WILL have an accident."  I called in an assistant and told her to research all the state driving reports (we had to get them for the insurance meeting) and find any and all drivers that had 3 violations in 3 years.  When she got back into the conference room, we found that every 3 time violator already had an accident well within the 12 months.
> 
> Difficult to argue with people that hold the hard facts.  We eliminated co.cars (except for certain nice executives ) and went to car allowances.


Yeah it really depends on those stats.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I supplied company cars to salespeople.  Just a few over 100 cars.  Salesmen are notorious for having much on their minds besides driving, and this was pre-cellphones.  Due to tickets and accidents, our insurance premium went from $30,000, to $90,000, to $210,000 in 3 years.  Sitting down with the insurance mgmt and risk experts to try to bring sanity back to the premiums, their risk people explained the risk.  They stated if a driver had 1 violation in 3 years, he was 8 times more likelt to have an accident within 12 months.  If a driver had 2 violations in 3 years he was 12 times more likely to have and accident within 12 months.  And if a driver had 3 or more violations in 3 years, he WOULD have an accident within 12 months.   I thought, "They can give HIGH odds, but they cannot state he WILL have an accident."  I called in an assistant and told her to research all the state driving reports (we had to get them for the insurance meeting) and find any and all drivers that had 3 violations in 3 years.  When she got back into the conference room, we found that every 3 time violator already had an accident well within the 12 months.
> 
> Difficult to argue with people that hold the hard facts.  We eliminated co.cars (except for certain nice executives ) and went to car allowances.


Agreed.  It's the facts that matter.  I was a military brat then a military professional for 13 years.  I was 35 years old when I hit the civilian work world (not counting being a store clerk in college).  I was amazed by the lack of leadership in the civilian world.  They knew nothing about loyalty, moral or leadership.  Sure, they mouthed the words, but didn't walk the walk.  What they did know about was numbers.  Specifically an accountant's ledger.  This makes sense since "it's all about the money" in the corporate world.

----------


## Archer

> Agreed.  It's the facts that matter.  I was a military brat then a military professional for 13 years.  I was 35 years old when I hit the civilian work world (not counting being a store clerk in college).  I was amazed by the lack of leadership in the civilian world.  They knew nothing about loyalty, moral or leadership.  Sure, they mouthed the words, but didn't walk the walk.  What they did know about was numbers.  Specifically an accountant's ledger.  This makes sense since "it's all about the money" in the corporate world.


Max the sad reality is many of the shittiest employees I had were vets. Hell I had to tell one I was running the business not a fucking charity. He could work when scheduled or pack his fucking shit and leave.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Max the sad reality is many of the shittiest employees I had were vets. Hell I had to tell one I was running the business not a fucking charity. He could work when scheduled or pack his fucking shit and leave.


Sad to hear but I'd guess most of those vets were one-termers who couldn't cut it in the military either.

----------


## Dan40

> Agreed.  It's the facts that matter.  I was a military brat then a military professional for 13 years.  I was 35 years old when I hit the civilian work world (not counting being a store clerk in college).  I was amazed by the lack of leadership in the civilian world.  They knew nothing about loyalty, moral or leadership.  Sure, they mouthed the words, but didn't walk the walk.  What they did know about was numbers.  Specifically an accountant's ledger.  This makes sense since "it's all about the money" in the corporate world.


Since I have a degree in Business Management and a minor in Accounting, I could be guilty of being all about the numbers.  But the main numbers are the profit numbers.  If the profit isn't there, why the fuck do it?

But I tried to lead from the front.  Every possible moment I was in the field with the salespeople.  Whenever possible I'd spend a week with one guy.  I'd have him stop at his toughest prospects, and make a lunch bet I could make a sale.  If not I buy lunch, if I do he buys lunch.  I NEVER bought a lunch, that way.  I bought every other lunch while with him.  But that was done to establish my creds with him.  From then on we'd make calls and I'd never say a word.  Even watching him blow sales, I keep quiet.  Then after, I'd ask, "When he said X, what if you had said Y?"  "Listen when he says X or something like it and then you say Y.  He'd try that and the customer would say, Yes send me a carton of those..  And once one line on an order pad is scratched the second line and more is a duck.  One salesman in the deep south followed my instruction to ask, "Can I send you a box?" if the prospect made any positive comment about any product.  The customer immediately asked, "How many in a box?'  Before the salesman could answer 25.  I said 100 [better price)  The, now, customer said, "Send me 4 boxes."  We left many thousands of dollars later with a few full pages of order.  But when the customer agreed on the first item the salesman was visibly rocked.  When we were in the car driving away, I asked how he felt when the customer said, "Send me 4 boxes?"  This is the deep south remember.  My salesman said.  "It felt like a covey a quail flew out my ass!" :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

For me the great fun was in the field.  Running the business was WORK!

----------

usfan (09-11-2013)

----------


## Archer

> Since I have a degree in Business Management and a minor in Accounting, I could be guilty of being all about the numbers.  But the main numbers are the profit numbers.  If the profit isn't there, why the fuck do it?
> 
> But I tried to lead from the front.  Every possible moment I was in the field with the salespeople.  Whenever possible I'd spend a week with one guy.  I'd have him stop at his toughest prospects, and make a lunch bet I could make a sale.  If not I buy lunch, if I do he buys lunch.  I NEVER bought a lunch, that way.  I bought every other lunch while with him.  But that was done to establish my creds with him.  From then on we'd make calls and I'd never say a word.  Even watching him blow sales, I keep quiet.  Then after, I'd ask, "When he said X, what if you had said Y?"  "Listen when he says X or something like it and then you say Y.  He'd try that and the customer would say, Yes send me a carton of those..  And once one line on an order pad is scratched the second line and more is a duck.  One salesman in the deep south followed my instruction to ask, "Can I send you a box?" if the prospect made any positive comment about any product.  The customer immediately asked, "How many in a box?'  Before the salesman could answer 25.  I said 100 [better price)  The, now, customer said, "Send me 4 boxes."  We left many thousands of dollars later with a few full pages of order.  But when the customer agreed on the first item the salesman was visibly rocked.  When we were in the car driving away, I asked how he felt when the customer said, "Send me 4 boxes?"  This is the deep south remember.  My salesman said.  "It felt like a covey a quail flew out my ass!"
> 
> For me the great fun was in the field.  Running the business was WORK!


Well that makes two of us then. But my issue is if it takes 15% of my profits to keep them rolling then I am happy dealing with the insurance sunk cost.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Since I have a degree in Business Management and a minor in Accounting, I could be guilty of being all about the numbers.  But *the main numbers are the profit numbers.  If the profit isn't there, why the fuck do it?*


Exactly my point.  What part of _"it's all about the money"_ do you disagree with?

----------


## Archer

> Exactly my point.  What part of _"it's all about the money"_ do you disagree with?


So unless you pay the blood money you stand to lose everything. Liability insurance, Obama tax, other trumped up shit to keep you in line...

Do not pay and even if you are incorporated (or LLC) these bastards will get a jury and they will hang your ass.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> So unless you pay the blood money you stand to lose everything. Liability insurance, Obama tax, other trumped up shit to keep you in line...
> 
> Do not pay and even if you are incorporated (or LLC) these bastards will get a jury and they will hang your ass.


_Non sequitur_.  What does that have to do with corporate mentality regarding profits?

----------


## Archer

> _Non sequitur_.  What does that have to do with corporate mentality regarding profits?


It is about protecting profits. Why do you think we push lean and quality so damn much? Now if we could do away with shitty employees and get some tort reform things would smooth over and you would have less worries.

Protecting profits goes beyond not spending. It it protecting assets that are in place as well.

Which is better? To spend 10,000 a year or risk everything in this sue happy, crooked, progressive, write laws from the bench system?

----------


## Dan40

> _Non sequitur_.  What does that have to do with corporate mentality regarding profits?


There is no, "corporate mentality regarding profits?"  Without profits there is no corporation.  No jobs, no products, no services, no money, no welfare, no taxes.

Do you have a personal mentality about your blood?  Without it, there are no silly posts, no liberal bullcrap.

Profits are the lifeblood.  No profit, no life.  Not a mentality, an acceptance of reality.

----------


## Archer

> There is no, "corporate mentality regarding profits?"  Without profits there is no corporation.  No jobs, no products, no services, no money, no welfare, no taxes.
> 
> Do you have a personal mentality about your blood?  Without it, there are no silly posts, no liberal bullcrap.
> 
> Profits are the lifeblood.  No profit, no life.  Not a mentality, an acceptance of reality.


 @Dan40 you know that is not always the case. Some ill managed companies get a big citizen funded bailout and then give millions in BONUSES to failed leadership and their cronies.

I got no issues with the bonuses with a thriving company but some of the bailout shit went too damn far.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> There is no, "corporate mentality regarding profits?"  Without profits there is no corporation.  No jobs, no products, no services, no money, no welfare, no taxes.


Again, exactly in line with my point.  The Almighty Buck reigns supreme with corporations.  They suck at leadership, but excel at making money.

----------


## Dan40

> @Dan40 you know that is not always the case. Some ill managed companies get a big citizen funded bailout and then give millions in BONUSES to failed leadership and their cronies.
> 
> I got no issues with the bonuses with a thriving company but some of the bailout shit went too damn far.


You are talking corruption, not corporation.

----------


## Dan40

> Again, exactly in line with my point.  The Almighty Buck reigns supreme with corporations.  They suck at leadership, but excel at making money.


Without profits, YOU would be dragging your knuckles around in a cave.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Without profits, YOU would be dragging your knuckles around in a cave.


Are you a shut-in? On any meds which affect your thinking?  
We're in agreement with the fact making profits is what corporations do as I've stated 2-3 times previously.

----------


## Archer

> Are you a shut-in? On any meds which affect your thinking?  
> We're in agreement with the fact making profits is what corporations do as I've stated 2-3 times previously.


Do you think beating that horse will help it? It is dead!
 @Dan40 I have a question as we may disagree.

I say get the insurance after checking coverage for work types. To me it is a legitimate business expense where protecting assets is concerned. Shit put it on the balance sheet because it is a cost of doing business. A sunk cost but a cost no less. Figure a self employment tax, business licence, insurance...

You know what just call it a hobby and get insurance.

Did I have insurance? NO! I did repairs and a few add ons. I built nothing and modified nothing that was structural in nature. This removed me from the liability chain.

Add on to structure without modifying the original load bearing aspects is fine. Try to improve those characteristics it may come back on you. Make any modifications that would exceed those specifications and it is on you.

From the pics I saw I would say you are good to go as is but just do not screw with the frame unless it is a simple repair or modification that does not affect the structural integrity of the trailer.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Do you think beating that horse will help it? It is dead!


Agreed.  My point exactly.

----------


## Dan40

> Do you think beating that horse will help it? It is dead!
>  @Dan40 I have a question as we may disagree.
> 
> I say get the insurance after checking coverage for work types. To me it is a legitimate business expense where protecting assets is concerned. Shit put it on the balance sheet because it is a cost of doing business. A sunk cost but a cost no less. Figure a self employment tax, business licence, insurance...
> 
> You know what just call it a hobby and get insurance.
> 
> Did I have insurance? NO! I did repairs and a few add ons. I built nothing and modified nothing that was structural in nature. This removed me from the liability chain.
> 
> ...


HMMMM, WHAT was the question?

----------


## Archer

> HMMMM, WHAT was the question?


It was more of an agree or disagree thing: _I say get the insurance after checking coverage for work types. To me it is a legitimate business expense where protecting assets is concerned. Shit put it on the balance sheet because it is a cost of doing business. A sunk cost but a cost no less. Figure a self employment tax, business licence, insurance...

_If he wants to move into the shadow realm of liability (structural stuff on the road) he should have insurance, pay self employment tax and get a business licence and tax ID.

----------


## Dan40

> It was more of an agree or disagree thing: _I say get the insurance after checking coverage for work types. To me it is a legitimate business expense where protecting assets is concerned. Shit put it on the balance sheet because it is a cost of doing business. A sunk cost but a cost no less. Figure a self employment tax, business licence, insurance...
> 
> _If he wants to move into the shadow realm of liability (structural stuff on the road) he should have insurance, pay self employment tax and get a business licence and tax ID.


Business or hobby, IF I build anything and SELL it or even GIVE it to someone.  In a lawsuit, I would very likely be found liable for any defects in that product.

If the intention is to continue building and selling the product, then all business regs and licenses, and insurance, should be done.  It would not be unusual for a start up business to let liability insurance slide until profits can handle the premium or it is too late, whichever comes first.

----------


## Archer

> Business or hobby, IF I build anything and SELL it or even GIVE it to someone.  In a lawsuit, I would very likely be found liable for any defects in that product.
> 
> If the intention is to continue building and selling the product, then all business regs and licenses, and insurance, should be done.  It would not be unusual for a start up business to let liability insurance slide until profits can handle the premium or it is too late, whichever comes first.


The Business or Hobby issues is related to licencing, health insurance (thanks Obama - you mother fucker) and taxes. Either way he is just as liable for his work. Incorporating (LLC) could cost more than the liability insurance and claiming it is a hobby.

----------


## Dan40

> The Business or Hobby issues is related to licencing, health insurance (thanks Obama - you mother fucker) and taxes. Either way he is just as liable for his work. Incorporating (LLC) could cost more than the liability insurance and claiming it is a hobby.


A major reason for start up failures is lack of a business plan.

A one year, 5 year, 10 year plan should be committed to paper.  It should be extremely specific as to what exactly is to be accomplished when  and why.
If an operating loan is sought, acceptance of the business plan is essential to loan funding.

That will de facto, answer the licensing and insurance questions.

----------


## Archer

> A major reason for start up failures is lack of a business plan.
> 
> A one year, 5 year, 10 year plan should be committed to paper.  It should be extremely specific as to what exactly is to be accomplished when  and why.
> If an operating loan is sought, acceptance of the business plan is essential to loan funding.
> 
> That will de facto, answer the licensing and insurance questions.


Well in this case he already has everything he needs. Simply wanting to expand his hobby a little to make money until he retires from it. Business plans are good but when you are simply maintaining and your goal is to stop in a few years it is a different matter. He needs no loans so he would not need to meet the requirements for the loans.

Now if he needs to move forward and expand this plan I am 100% in agreement about planning and I would suggest looking into a regional BDC (if he has one) for some direction.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> The Business or Hobby issues is related to licencing, health insurance (thanks Obama - you mother fucker) and taxes. Either way he is just as liable for his work. Incorporating (LLC) could cost more than the liability insurance and claiming it is a hobby.


Which is why I plan on talking to both the SBA and a lawyer before setting up my business.  As it is, I'm not going to run around paranoid.  I've been sued before over an Internet defamation suit.  It cost me $17,000.  It cost him, allegedly, $80,000+.  The jury declared there was no defamation.   

Fuck those assholes and any cocksucker who gives into them.

----------

Archer (09-12-2013)

----------


## Archer

> Which is why I plan on talking to both the SBA and a lawyer before setting up my business.  As it is, I'm not going to run around paranoid.  I've been sued before over an Internet defamation suit.  It cost me $17,000.  It cost him, allegedly, $80,000+.  The jury declared there was no defamation.   
> 
> Fuck those assholes and any cocksucker who gives into them.


Yeah and you never know you may be eligible (if you are not a white heterosexual male) for grant money to get you beefed up a little.

----------

